# Meerforellen-Stammtisch-Küstenfunk-Laberthread 2022



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
bin dann heute auch wieder los, frei nach dem Motto, so lange die Rutenringe nicht frieren geht`s weiter. Heute wieder in Ost-Holstein.  Wetter 2 Grad Plus, Wasser 4 Grad und Nebel, richtig Nebel. Es entpuppte sich zu einem Kacktag......  Wie gesagt Nebel. teilweise Sicht unter 10 Meter, cool finde ich dann die Leute die ohne Licht fahren....... dann Richtung Strand geht es auf einem schmalen Feldweg zum hiesigen Parkplatz.... kommt mir so eine Hamburger Eule entgegen mit ihrem SUV und als ich an vorbei bin, Huppt die Eule erstmal wie eine Kranke. Wartet , ach ja Touris die haben ja überall Narrenfreiheit. Am Wasser ging es mit der Sicht, zwei andere Kollegen waren schon am Fischen. Macht nichts ist genug Platz da. Dann dritter Wurf und, nein kein Biss ..... der Sandaal flog gen Horizont, ab, äh.... habe ich immer noch nicht kapiert und Sch........ keinen rot/schwarzen als Ersatz mit, na toll. Also den Motoroil ran und weiter. Aus dem Augenwinkel sah ich dann das einer der Kollegen einen Fisch versorgte..... weiter gefischt und dann sah ich an der Oberfläche eine Bewegung , mh Fisch oder Plantschente? egal den Kringel überworfen und ja Biss.... Rut Krumm , Kontakt, Drill, Rute gerade.... ja wohl was für ein toller Nachmittag.... Nein ich habe es trotzdem genossen.... und das Jahr ist ja noch nicht rum...
TL


----------



## Mefourlauber

Ja, spooky days gibt es Hatte ich vorgestern auch.
Aber sach ma nix gegen Touristen, wenn ich „ oben“ bin bin ich auch einer. Fühle mich aber nicht so….eher wie zu Hause.
Rheinländer mit einer hohen Affinität zum Norden, das bin ich.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Alles Gut, es gibt ja Ausnahmen.....


----------



## Mefourlauber

Alles gut. „Touris“ können tatsächlich  nerven und das überall. Hab dich schon verstanden


----------



## seatrout61

Du bist ja auch keine Eule


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
so mein Angeljahr in Sachen Meerforellen ist rum. Es war im Vergleich zu den letzten 10 Jahren ein durchwachsenes Jahr. Die "Fangquote" lag bei 56 Meerforellen , wovon die 15 die Heimreise mit mir zusammen antraten. Das liegt zum einen am persönlichen Mindestmaß und selbstredend auch an der Nachhaltigkeit. Von den Aussteigern ecpp muss hier nicht geschrieben werden, denn Ihr wisst alle das es absolut dazu gehört. Aber das ist Klagen auf aller höchstem Niveau.... denn schön waren alle Angeltouren und das waren sehr viele und schöne Erlebnisse.
Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr und an erster Stelle Gesundheit und natürlich krumme Ruten, gute Fänge und schön Erlebnisse.
TL


----------



## Mefourlauber

Lieber Günni, ich weiß ja das du so heißt,vielen Dank für die stets aktuellen Re-Live-Berichte! Du lässt mich als Binnenländer Anteil am Geschehen an der Küste haben, die ich leider nur 1-2 mal besuchen kann. Auch deine schnörkellose Art des Berichtens gefällt mir.
Guten Rutsch und nur das Beste für 2022! Das gilt für alle im AB und besonders für die Freunde des MF-Fischens. Hoffen wir, dass es diese Möglichkeit noch lange gibt.
So long


----------



## Windfinder

Liebe meerforellengemeinde, 
Ich wünsche euch allen ein gutes Fangjahr 2022 und vor allem Gesundheit!


----------



## Zanderudo

Moin,
möchte hier mal allen ein frohes, gesundes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr wünschen!
Bin nach einigen Jahren mal wieder auf dieses Forum gestoßen ;-)
Meine Angelei hat sich komplett von Süßwasser auf Salzwasser umgestellt.
Bin daher fast nur noch auf Meerforelle und Plattfisch (Dorsch darf sich erholen) unterwegs.
Das mit der Wathose oder dem Kayak.
Meine letzten Ausflüge habe ich auch mal bei YouT.... unter Udo Menze geteilt.
Hoffe hier auf einen guten Austausch und evtl. mal ein nettes Angeln an der Küste.
LG
Udo


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Mon Udo,
ja deine Videos habe ich schon gesehen. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja einmal irgendwo an der Ostsee. Dir ein erfolgreiches Jahr in Sachen Silber.
TL


----------



## Zanderudo

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Mon Udo,
> ja deine Videos habe ich schon gesehen. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja einmal irgendwo an der Ostsee. Dir ein erfolgreiches Jahr in Sachen Silber.
> TL



werde mal hier eine Nachricht hinterlassen wenn es wieder hoch geht.


----------



## Snapper99

Moin, 

Mal seit langem wieder ein kleiner Bericht von mir  
Ich habe inzwischen ein Auto und kann deswegn endlich neue spots probieren. 
Gestern gings dann auch direkt los um meine neue Waathose (danke Weihnachtsmann) zu testen. Und was soll ich sagen ich habe noch nie so viel Aktivität erlebt. Der Wind ging mit Sturmböhen voll schräg auflandig. Das Wasser war zwar aufgewühlt aber dennoch fast klar, da der Vortag ententeich war. 
Es gab drei anfasser (konnte das erste mal einen solchen klar identifizieren) und zwei echt fitte kleine Flitzer knapp unter 40. 
Villeicht ganz interessant: mit zwei Stunden und ein paar Kilometern hin und zurück latschen genau am gleichen Spott. 

Dann kurz vor Ende hat sich ein Drama abgespielt: ein Düsenflieger jagte über das Wasser, ich habe ihm hinterhergeguckt und... Toll hänger. Ich mache zwei Kräftige Schläge in die Rute um ihn Gedankenverloren zu lösen und was soll ich sagen. Auf einmal geht die Bremse los und meine Rute Zappelt! In dem Moment wo ich realisiere: wow ein Fisch und ich trottel war abgelenkt PENG und die schnur ist wieder locker. Das Viech hat auf voller Wurfweite knapp hinter der ersten Sandbank direkt nach Einschlag gebissen... Was das wohl war. 

(ein kleiner Beifang war noch ein SG Sandeel in 19g in Top Zustand  )
Nach drei Stunden gings dann Freudestrahlend nach Hause. 

Grüße und allzeit TL im neuen Jahr!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
so heute habe ich dann für mich die neue Saison eröffnet... Bedingungen waren anfangs gut und mein Hausstrand war gut besucht, überwiegend Fusselangler.. 
Petrus tat dann auch seinen Anteil hinzu und es regnete fast die ganze Zeit, aber egal...Scheisswetter ist Fischwetter.... gleich der zweite Wurf brachte den ersten Biss und auch Fisch der aber nicht das Küchenmaß hatte und deshalb wieder realest wurde. Aber der Rot schwarze Sandaal hat geliefert...allerdings habe ich auf Drilling umgestellt. Dann der Wind drehte dann auf West, das Wasser wurde kälter und es ging nichts Meer,  aber schön war es trotzdem...wie immer
TL


----------



## Zanderudo

Hast alles richtig gemacht!
Denn Du hattest einen Tag am Wasser ;-)

LG
Udo


----------



## Skott

Moin Günter Meerforelle 1959 ,

warum machst du mit deinem Beitrag denn nicht den neuen Tröt für 2022 auf...?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Wolfgang,
weil Günni nichts weiß wie das funktioniert.....


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Vielleicht kann ja einer mit der notwendigen Expertise den neuen Jahrgang eröffnen


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich eröffne euch dann mal einen neuen und schiebe alles von diesem Jahr da rein.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ja einer mit der notwendigen Expertise den neuen Jahrgang eröffnen



Gemacht.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich eröffne euch dann mal einen neuen und schiebe alles von diesem Jahr da rein.



Warst du auch gerade dran?


----------



## Hecht100+

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warst du auch gerade dran?


Klar, habe meinen Entwurf dann jetzt gelöscht, du warst schneller.


----------



## Zanderudo

Moin Leute,
habe heute wieder einige gebrauchte Köder erhalten ;-)
Bei diesen habe ich leider keine Ahnung vom Hersteller und Laufverhalten.
Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich sie neu lackiere und behalte oder verkaufe.
Hat jemand aus dieser Runde Erfahrungen mit diesen Inlinern?
Oder kennt den Hersteller?
Wenn man die Augen betrachtet, sollte es ein Hersteller sein.
Über Infos würde ich mich sehr freuen!  


















LG
Udo


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Nee tut mir leid, habe ja auch schon sehr, sehr viele gesehen und auch gefischt, aber die kenne ich leider gar nicht


----------



## Zanderudo

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Nee tut mir leid, habe ja auch schon sehr, sehr viele gesehen und auch gefischt, aber die kenne ich leider gar nicht


Aber danke für die Rückmeldung!
Habe da noch einiges in den Kisten was mir unbekannt ist
LG
Udo


----------



## pommernjung

Hallo Leute,
ein frohes und fangreiches neues Jahr.
Kennt einer eine Methode den Endring eisfei zu halten?
Ich werfe meine Köder meistens zu weit


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Pommernjung,
am besten die Ringe wenn es wirklich Eis in den Ringen gibt einfetten oder eine Ladung Silikonspray... das hilft, dann hast Du auch Kontakt mit dem Köder nachdem aus auswerfen....
TL


----------



## Snapper99

Zanderudo schrieb:


> Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich sie neu lackiere und behalte oder verkaufe


Kann mir vorstellen, dass die aus einer relativ kleinen Privatproduktion kommen, habe da zufällig gestern ein ganz interessantes Video auf Youtube gefunden. Da zeigt ein Däne wie er die Dinger in kleinem Maßstab produziert. 

Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Wenn du die neu lackierst benutzt du dann einfach Wasserfeste Farbe oder Versiegelst du die noch danach? Falls ja mit 1k oder 2k Lack? Und wie hälst du die Lt-Löcher frei beim Lackieren? 

Grüße


----------



## Zanderudo

Moin,
bei Meerforellenblinker:
Anschleifen, Reinigung mit Silikonentferner, Haftgrund, Airbrush-Farbe und zum "Versiegeln" Epoxid von Behnke  
Das hält...
Die Löcher werden von einem Draht durchzogen und somit geschützt.

LG
Udo


----------



## Zanderudo

Hier mal einfache Blinker ;-) hatte ich im Airbrush-Tröt schon geschrieben.


----------



## Zanderudo

Habe den Hersteller!!!!

KINGTROUT LURES

Kleiner Hersteller, Handarbeit aus Dänemark...

LG
Udo


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
heute bei bestem Wetter (für mich eigentlich zu gut) am späten Vormittag nach OstHolstein gedüst. Der Gedanke war wenn die Sonne am höchsten steht dann die Flachwasserbereiche durchzufischen. Der Wasserstand 5,65 Meter und die leichten Winde ließen nur einen Angelplatz zu. Obendrauf kam dann noch das, das Wasser eingetrübt war (alte Anglerweisheit wenn Du die Waatstiefel nicht sehen kannst fahr nach Hause, ähm nö). Also seit langem mal wieder eine Springerfliege ala Udo angetüdelt, die gute PolarMagnus. Nach zehn Würfen dann alles wieder abgebaut. Dann einen ABBU MO QUAST in greller Farbe angebaut. Nach zehn Würfen auch wieder abgebaut, ich mag die einfach nicht. Dann den MO in Heringsmotiv.... zehn Würfe auch wieder abgebaut, doofe Dinger. Ok, dann den guten Sandaal Inliner in Rot Schwarz angebaut und ? genau zweiter Wurf Rute krumm. Eine schöne 40 er hatte sich den Drilling inhaliert. Schwimmt wieder. Dann gab es nach einen Nachläufer und ein paar zarte Zupfer. Das war alles so gegen 1400 Uhr als die Sonne am höchsten stand.  Am späten Nachmittag gab es dann Bewegung an der Oberfläche trotzdem es merklich kälter wurde, aber die Meefos hatten wohl Hunger. Innerhalb von 30 Minuten gab es dann 3 Meefos, alle um die 40 cm , die auch wieder schwimmen. Also alles im allen schöne 4 Stunden Angeln, bei schönstem Wetter. Anglerherz was willst Du Meer, größere Fische ;-))) Spaß (fast). Wie immer ein schöner Trip und für die zu Hausebleiber noch ein paar Fotos.
TL


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Moin in die Runde und Petri zu den Fängen. Ob groß oder klein,..  Fisch war da und haben einen den Tag versüßt. Wohl dem der nah genug an der Küste wohnt,  um mal einen Abstecher nach Lust und Laune zu machen.  Mal schauen, wann ich das erste Mal wieder an die Küste auf mefo kommen werde. Gruß in die Runde und allen eine schöne Zeit am Wasser.
LG kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Snapper99

Zanderudo 
Danke für die Tipps 
Dachte nur es gibt villeicht ne Simple Lösung zum Versiegeln da das epoxid ja doch immer ein Aufriss ist... Hab da noch was rumliegen vom Wobblerbau.
Dann bekommt der SG Sandeel, den ich vom Strand geborgen habe wohl ein neues Kleid die Tage


----------



## Zanderudo

Snapper99 schrieb:


> Dachte nur es gibt villeicht ne Simple Lösung zum Versiegeln da das epoxid ja doch immer ein Aufriss ist...


Moin,
das wird wohl in Amerika gerne benutzt!
Einfach eintauchen und fertig. Gibt einige gute Videos!
Leider hier wohl schlecht zu bekommen und sehr teuer...
Aber ausprobieren würde ich ihn schon gerne ;-)
KBS Coatings 8404 DiamondFinish Klarlack​


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

Leute, ich muss es leider erwähnen, weil es mir schon ein Jahr in den Augen brennt und ich befürchte, kein zweites mehr durch zu halten. 
Es heißt "LABERN" nicht LABBERN". Labberig sind die zu weiten Klamotten am Leib oder das alte Brot von gestern!


----------



## Hecht100+

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Leute, ich muss es leider erwähnen, weil es mir schon ein Jahr in den Augen brennt und ich befürchte, kein zweites mehr durch zu halten.
> Es heißt "LABERN" nicht LABBERN". Labberig sind die zu weiten Klamotten am Leib oder das alte Brot von gestern!


Da kann man dir nicht widersprechen. Man kann es aber ändern.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

Wer immer es tat (Hecht100+?) - meinen aufrichtigen Dank!


----------



## Hecht100+

Ja, ich war so frei.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Leute, ich muss es leider erwähnen, weil es mir schon ein Jahr in den Augen brennt und ich befürchte, kein zweites mehr durch zu halten.
> Es heißt "LABERN" nicht LABBERN". Labberig sind die zu weiten Klamotten am Leib oder das alte Brot von gestern!


Was stört Dich denn jetzt direkt an diesem Forum? ich finde es gut so wie es ist und was hier geschrieben wird....


----------



## Zanderudo

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Was stört Dich denn jetzt direkt an diesem Forum? ich finde es gut so wie es ist und was hier geschrieben wird....



Das war wohl nur die Schreibweise...
Meerforellen-Stammtisch-Küstenfunk-Labberthread​LG
Udo


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Was stört Dich denn jetzt direkt an diesem Forum? ich finde es gut so wie es ist und was hier geschrieben wird....


Nix, im Gegenteil bin ich sogar sehr begeistert. Es war nur die Augenschmerzen verursachende Schreibweise das zweite Jahr in Folge


----------



## Double2004

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Nix, im Gegenteil bin ich sogar sehr begeistert. Es war nur die Augenschmerzen verursachende Schreibweise das zweite Jahr in Folge



Dann kann es jetzt ja wieder um die Mehrforellen gehen....


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
zurück von der Küste, wo es doch kälter war als gedacht und der Wasserstand passte mal so gar nicht wie angekündigt. Nach 10 Minuten war dann trotz allem die Rute krumm und ich konnte eine pralle 40 er sicher landen, die wieder schwimmt. Danach ging die nächsten drei Stunden gar nichts Meer. Zum Abschluss gab es dann noch ein legger Stremellachsbrötchen und ein kühles Blondes, wieder ein schöner Tag am und im Wasser.
TK


----------



## Mefourlauber

Ich finde auch…alles prima hier. Das eine b mehr oder weniger….
Petri zur MF bei widrigen Bedingungen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja ist so wenn man nur Baumschule gemacht hat.........dafür klappt es mit dem Fische fangen   , meistens....


----------



## seatrout61

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ja ist so wenn man nur Baumschule gemacht hat.........dafür klappt es mit dem Fische fangen   , meistens....


Hehehe....das hast du davon, wenn du beim Nachbarn abschreibst...hatte in der Schule auch nur Klettern, Mädchen ärgern und Pilze suchen...immerhin ist mein Sohn Deutschlehrer geworden....kann also nur besser werden in DEU!


----------



## Zanderudo

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Hehehe....das hast du davon, wenn du beim Nachbarn abschreibst...hatte in der Schule auch nur Klettern, Mädchen ärgern und Pilze suchen...immerhin ist mein Sohn Deutschlehrer geworden....kann also nur besser werden in DEU!


Diese Schule habe ich auch besucht


----------



## Snapper99

Moin kleiner Bericht von mir nochmal.
War vorgestern nochmal los das Wetter auskosten. Hatte irgendwie mit Wind gerechnet. Naja Ententeich und glasklares Wasser, und fast kein Wasser da  wo ist das alles bloß hin? ... Habe mich echt geärgert diesmal die Bombarde zuhause gelassen zu haben.

Fisch gab es keinen in 3h, weder an der Angeln noch gesehen. (roter Sandaal, kleiner Seeker in Kupfer und einen Sandaal Sandaal probiert) Wunderschön war es trotzdem mal wieder!

Aber als kleine Überraschung hab ich beim umtüddeln der Montage einen Haufen Austernseitlinge gefunden  die wurden dann der Mefo anstatt zum Abendessen gebraten.

Grüße und TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
so heute ging es dann in den Wochenstart. Ostwind 4 Grad + gefühlt minus 4 Grad, 5,50 Meter Wasserstand, Wasser glasklar und Kraut frei. Vier Stunden habe ich geschafft reichte dann auch, denn die Fisch waren sehr inaktiv. Trotzdem gab es zwei 40 er kugelrunde Meerforellen die wieder schwimmen. So langsam schieße ich mich auf 40 cm ein (lach)....
TL


----------



## Zanderudo

Du bist ja echt oft am Wasser
sicher schon Salzwasser in den Adern

Petri zu den Meerforellen.
Lieber zwei 40er am Haken als 9 Stunden Dienst

LG
Udo


----------



## Mefourlauber

Ja, den „Dienstgrad“ von MF 1959 hätte ich auch gern  Vorruhestand - wann fällst du vom Himmel????


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Zanderudo schrieb:


> Du bist ja echt oft am Wasser
> sicher schon Salzwasser in den Adern
> 
> Petri zu den Meerforellen.
> Lieber zwei 40er am Haken als 9 Stunden Dienst
> 
> LG
> Udo


Salzwasser im Blut ist absolut richtig Udo und meine 100 Tage Meeforellenfischen sind jedes Jahr mindestens drin   

@ Mefourlauber, DstGrd ist schon richtig gewesen, mein ehemaliger Arbeitgeber hat mich am 1.4.2012 im zarten Mannesalter von 53 Jahren in Pension geschickt und seit dem stehe ich in der Ostsee und freue mich an den Meerforellen und der schönen Natur in Schleswig Holstein


----------



## LekkerVis

Hab heute auch endlich meine Saison in Ostholstein begonnen, aber in 4 Stunden nicht einen Kontakt. Mit zwei netten Angel-Kollegen gesprochen, bei denen auch absolut nichts. Wenn sie nicht da sind bringt dir der schönste Köder nichts... Wassertemperatur momentan 3 Grad, das macht sich bemerkbar. Trotzdem ein schöner Tag am Wasser!!!! Wie haltet ihr eigentlich eure Finger warm? Bin echt keine Memme, aber wenn da der Wind drauf drückt muss ich meine Hände alle 30 Würfe an meine Eier halten, damit die wieder auftauen. Nervt.


----------



## Ostseesilber

Eier geht, wenn du deine Pfoten beim fischen im Wasser stehend in die Wathose bekommst...

Ich habe jetzt sehr gute Erfahrungen mit diesen Dingern hier gemacht:


Sind aus Merino und halten auch nass noch schön warm. Handschuhe, auch die mit gekürzten Fingern behindern mich beim Fischen.


----------



## Mefourlauber

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Salzwasser im Blut ist absolut richtig Udo und meine 100 Tage Meeforellenfischen sind jedes Jahr mindestens drin
> 
> @ Mefourlauber, DstGrd ist schon richtig gewesen, mein ehemaliger Arbeitgeber hat mich am 1.4.2012 im zarten Mannesalter von 53 Jahren in Pension geschickt und seit dem stehe ich in der Ostsee und freue mich an den Meerforellen und der schönen Natur in Schleswig Holstein


Sehr cool, habe ich ja quasi mit einer lustigen Umschreibung ins Schwarze getroffen, um mal beim Wording zu bleiben .


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

LekkerVis schrieb:


> Hab heute auch endlich meine Saison in Ostholstein begonnen, aber in 4 Stunden nicht einen Kontakt. Mit zwei netten Angel-Kollegen gesprochen, bei denen auch absolut nichts. Wenn sie nicht da sind bringt dir der schönste Köder nichts... Wassertemperatur momentan 3 Grad, das macht sich bemerkbar. Trotzdem ein schöner Tag am Wasser!!!! Wie haltet ihr eigentlich eure Finger warm? Bin echt keine Memme, aber wenn da der Wind drauf drückt muss ich meine Hände alle 30 Würfe an meine Eier halten, damit die wieder auftauen. Nervt.


Also ich bin überhaupt nicht der Handschuhträger beim Angeln, mich nerven selbige eher. Hab es ausprobiert, ist aber nicht meins. Bei mir ist es so , wenn ich 10 Minuten im Angelflow bin, denn was weiß ich auch immer, stellt sich irgend etwas im Körper um und ich komm die ganze Angelzeit, egal wie lange mit warmen Händen durch........


----------



## Drillsucht69

Komisch, mir gehts ähnlich…
Auf dem Weg zu Wasser tausche ich öfter die Haltehand vom Kescher und Rute und wärme die andere Hand in der Jackentasche abwechselnd auf… Denke mir dabei, es wird verdammt kalt für die Hände und am Wasser als ob nichts wäre…
Ich glaube es ist Adrenalin, das bis in die Fingerspitzen schiesst …
Übrigens Fettes Petri zu deinen regelmäßigen Mefos Fängen… Deine Berichte machen mich immer wieder aufs Neue neugierig, dass ich immer hier reinschauen muss, wie es gelaufen ist …


----------



## Double2004

Bei mir sind es dünne, relativ weiche Neoprenhandschuhe von Kinetic. Sogar der Köderwechsel klappt damit...Ich muss noch 2 1/2 Wochen warten bis ich auf Fehmarn angreife.


----------



## LekkerVis

Danke für die Antworten. Double, die Neos durchweichen nicht irgendwann? So wie Ostseesilber das macht wäre das nichts für mich, denn ein mal ins Wasser gefasst und dann sind die für den Rest des Tages nass.


----------



## janko

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Eier geht, wenn du deine Pfoten beim fischen im Wasser stehend in die Wathose bekommst...
> 
> Ich habe jetzt sehr gute Erfahrungen mit diesen Dingern hier gemacht:
> Anhang anzeigen 395450
> 
> Sind aus Merino und halten auch nass noch schön warm. Handschuhe, auch die mit gekürzten Fingern behindern mich beim Fischen.


wo hast´n die her?


----------



## Windfinder

Musste heute mal schauen ob es wirklich so kalt ist. Und ja, die Finger taten mir nach ner Stunde schon weh. Hatte mir heute für die Mittagspause ein schlammigen Spot gesucht. Und siehe da, eine ca 40er wollte tatsächlich die Springerfliege. Gebissen im Knietiefem Wasser. Schwimmt natürlich wieder.


----------



## Double2004

LekkerVis schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten. Double, die Neos durchweichen nicht irgendwann? So wie Ostseesilber das macht wäre das nichts für mich, denn ein mal ins Wasser gefasst und dann sind die für den Rest des Tages nass.


 Also derartige Erfahrungen habe ich nicht gemacht. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass meine Hände tendenziell häufiger oberhalb als unterhalb der Oberfläche sind. Aber nassmachen z.B. zum Hakenlösen war nie ein Problem.
Habe eben nochmal nachgesehen: Die aktuellen Handschuhe sind von "Cressi" und 2,5mm dick. (Ich hoffe, das gilt jetzt nicht als Schleichwerbung.) Ähnliche Modelle gibt es wie erwähnt auch von Kinetic und anderen Herstellern. Soweit ich weiß, werden die auch im Radsport und sogar beim Tauchen eingesetzt. 

Gruß,
Double2004


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich musste das gute Wetter heute auch 4 Stunden ausnutzen, wenn gleich die Bedingungen nicht so prickelnd waren in Sachen Wasserstand. Insgesamt hatte ich acht Anfasser....alles Brandquallen (lach) nee ging gar nichts, ergo die erste Nullnummer... 
TL


----------



## LekkerVis

Danke Double. Und Mefo1959, in Sachen Wasserstand meinst du zu niedrig? In der Umgebung Sierksdorf war gestern extrem hoch.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja war zu niedrig heute, ist aber nicht das Problem zumindest an dem Strand wo ich heute war, denn da kann Mann mal schön die Krautfelder weiter draußen abfischen. Ja gestern war Hochwasser auch an dem Strand in OH wo ich war.....


----------



## Ostseesilber

Schau mal bei google unter Aklima...


----------



## Ostseesilber

LekkerVis schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten. Double, die Neos durchweichen nicht irgendwann? So wie Ostseesilber das macht wäre das nichts für mich, denn ein mal ins Wasser gefasst und dann sind die für den Rest des Tages nass.


Erstens trocknen sie extrem schnell, zweitens halten sie auch nass/feucht noch warm, Merinowolle eben...


----------



## Ostseesilber

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich musste das gute Wetter heute auch 4 Stunden ausnutzen, wenn gleich die Bedingungen nicht so prickelnd waren in Sachen Wasserstand. Insgesamt hatte ich acht Anfasser....alles Brandquallen (lach) nee ging gar nichts, ergo die erste Nullnummer...
> TL


bei mir original genauso... kein Nachläufer, keine Aktivität an der Oberfläche, keine Anfasser.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
eigentlich wollte ich heute nicht los, passte auch. Nebel ohne Ende. Zur Mittagszeit klarte es auf und die Sonne lies sich blicken. Tja und ich war schneller am Wasser als gedacht. Habe dann zwei Stunden vor der Kieler Skyline gefischt, ist immer ein Versuch wert, aber war nichts.... wenn die Heringe ziehen dann ist der Platz immer eine Bank, gerade in Sachen Überspringer... aber schön war es trotzdem, wie immer.
TL


----------



## Windfinder

Ich habe gerade gehört, dass nicht nur im Bodden massenhaft Fische gestorben sind, sondern um Rügen herum tausende Meerforellen. Was hat der Mensch da bloß wieder angestellt???


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Bei uns der Eckernförder Bucht kommt es leider auch immer wieder vor, da liegt es daran das zu wenig Sauerstoff im Wasser ist.....


----------



## makreele

Moin. Aber doch eher im Sommer bei warmen Wasser, oder? Da scheint was anderes passiert zu sein, wenn man die Meldungen liest.


----------



## LekkerVis

Allein an einem Tag 10 Tonnen toter Fisch. Da könnte ich echt heulen.









						Ursache für Fischsterben im Jasmunder Bodden weiter unklar
					

Die Ursache für das Fischsterben im Jasmunder Bodden auf Rügen ist weiterhin ungeklärt. Agrarminister Backhaus schloss aber Fischkrankheiten aus.




					www.ndr.de
				




"Wie Mecklenburg-Vorpommerns Landwirtschaftsminister Till Backhaus (SPD) zuvor mitgeteilt hatte, sind in dem Gewässer keine Auffälligkeiten beim pH-Wert, bei Sauerstoff- oder Salzgehalt festgestellt worden. Die Umweltorganisation Greenpeace bestätigte zuletzt, dass auch die Werte der von ihnen genommenen Wasserproben unauffällig seien. Greenpeace will nun weitere Proben untersuchen lassen." (Spiegel Artikel)

Es scheint, als hättest du recht, Windfinder. Das sieht alles nach einem Mensch gemachten Problem aus.


----------



## janko

Windfinder schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade gehört, dass nicht nur im Bodden massenhaft Fische gestorben sind, sondern um Rügen herum tausende Meerforellen. Was hat der Mensch da bloß wieder angestellt???


wo hast du denn was mit tausenden Meerforellen gelesen?


----------



## Windfinder

Ich habe eine Sprachnachricht bekommen. Es scheint aber Fake zu sein. Ich hoffe so sehr, daß ich auf solche fake news reingefallen bin.


----------



## LekkerVis

Laut der aktuellen Berichte ist nicht davon auszugehen, dass sich das Massensterben auf die Ostsee ausweitet. Da bist du scheinbar tatsächlich auf Fakenews reingefallen (Gott sei dank und hoffen wir, dass es so bleibt). 

Mal zurück zum Thema: Erfahrungsgemäß, im Winter, wenn das Wasser unter 5 Grad fällt, fangt ihr eure Mefos eher im tiefen Wasser oder genau so in den flachen Bereichen? Hab jetzt zwei mal einen Bereich in OH befischt, der in Wurfweite auf maximal 2 Meter kommt bei aktuellen 3 Grad Wassertemperatur und frage mich, ob ich es die nächsten Male nicht eher an tieferen Spots probieren sollte.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Also das mit dem Fischen im tiefen Wasser kann ich so nicht unterschreiben..... ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das wenn die Sonne sich zeigt die Fische Ufernah gebissen haben und gezielte Würfe den Erfolg brachten. Meine Fangquote letzte Woche in OH lag bei 9 Meerforellen bei 4 Angeltrips


----------



## henry73

Die Erfahrungen von Meerforelle 1959 kann ich so ähnlich auch bestätigen. Gerade bei halbwegs sonnigen, milden Bedingungen stehen die Fische flach und ufernah. Meine letzten paar Fische hatte ich alle auf kurze Distanz mit Würfen parallel zum Ufer gefangen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Genauso so ist es 10 Meter reingehen und dann immer nach links und rechts am Ufer lang werfen.....und es funzt , weiter draußen kommt später dran...


----------



## henry73

Sehe ich auch so. Wenigstens 75% meiner Mefos packen (trotz weiter Würfe) auf halbe  Wurfdistanz oder deutlich näher zu. Die wenigsten beißen weit draußen. Hatte es auch schon etliche Male das sie im Spülsaum unmittelbar unter der Rutenspitze zugefasst haben. Biß, Drill und Landung war alles eins. Und das waren nicht unbedingt kleine Mefos...

Gruß & Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## LekkerVis

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich bin dann heute bei dem sonnigen Wetter losgedüst. OstHolstein war der Plan und die Flachwasserbereiche bei dem Sonnenschein zu befischen war der Plan. 
Na ja Flachwasser war ja , aber am ersten Spot eingetrübtes Wasser , was ich ja grundsätzlich mag. Aber es waren zu viele Touris am Strand, mit Steine ins Wasser werfen , rumbrüllen, das machte kein Spaß. Nach einer Stunde bin ich geflüchtet, zu nervig. Am nächsten Spot war es entspannter am Strand, aber nicht im Wasser. Ich hatte Anfasser ohne Ende und kein Fisch bliebe hängen. Die Fische stubsten den Köder an und sprangen manchmal aus dem Wasser. Da arbeitet dann das Kopfkino, in Sachen doch wieder Einzelhaken? dann stieg ein großer Fisch kurz ein und zeigte mir dann auch gleich wieder die Schwanzflosse, puha das war der Fisch. Ich musste erst einmal aus dem Wasser. Entspannungsziggi und meinem Kumpel Bericht erstatten der nicht mit wollte. Ok, nach 15 Minuten hat sich der Körper dann wieder beruhigt und weiter. Erster Wurf unter Land, drei Umdrehungen und Bäm , Rute richtig krumm und Kopfschläge ohne Ende, yes Big Fish. Dann sprang der Fisch aus dem Wasser, puha. Das machte er dann ein paar Mal mehr. Aber ich hatte Ihn unter Kontrolle und konnte die Meerforelle nach 15 Minuten ausgedrillt sicher im Kescher landen. Den Urschrei konnte man bis Fehmarn hören, yes und im Kescher lag eine pralle 65er Meerforelle.


----------



## Skott

Danke Günter, das war ein Bericht zum Live-Mitfiebern...


----------



## LekkerVis

PEEETRI, Mefo1959! Auf was hat sie gebissen und war es am Ende der Einzelhaken? Ich stand heute vor der Wahl Boltenhagen oder Fehmarn und habe mich für Fehmarn entschieden. Perfekte Bedingungen, wunderschön eingetrübt, leichte Brise im Gesicht, alte Welle, aber nichts, nicht mal ein Anfasser, bei 5 Stunden hochkonzentriertem fischen. Hab 4 Anglerkollegen angesprochen - bei denen auch original gar nichts. Fisch war einfach nicht da. Merkwürdig, ich war mir so sicher, heute geht was... Wäre ich vielleicht doch mal nach Boltenhagen gefahren... Ps. Deinen Urschrei habe ich in Flügge gehört


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

LekkerVis es war wie immer der rot schwarze Inliner Sandaal mit Drilling


----------



## Mefourlauber

Petri Heil! Ein toller Fisch, makellos und einfach schön. Toller Bericht obendrein, ich hab eine mitgeraucht und mitgefiebert 
Auch  wenn es nicht hierhin gehört: da hatten wir ja beide einen supi Tag, ich musste heute und gestern auch mehrfach inhalieren. Erst einen 1,20er Waller im Strom auf leichtes Zandertackle, dann im Minutentakt etliche Zander von 60-80. Totaler Wahnsinn!


----------



## Mefourlauber

Meinst Du das waren Überspringer? Oder schon Rückkehrer, die schon hinter den Heringszügen her waren?


----------



## Double2004

Petri, toller Fisch.


----------



## Rheinangler

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich bin dann heute bei dem sonnigen Wetter losgedüst. OstHolstein war der Plan und die Flachwasserbereiche bei dem Sonnenschein zu befischen war der Plan.
> Na ja Flachwasser war ja , aber am ersten Spot eingetrübtes Wasser , was ich ja grundsätzlich mag. Aber es waren zu viele Touris am Strand, mit Steine ins Wasser werfen , rumbrüllen, das machte kein Spaß. Nach einer Stunde bin ich geflüchtet, zu nervig. Am nächsten Spot war es entspannter am Strand, aber nicht im Wasser. Ich hatte Anfasser ohne Ende und kein Fisch bliebe hängen. Die Fische stubsten den Köder an und sprangen manchmal aus dem Wasser. Da arbeitet dann das Kopfkino, in Sachen doch wieder Einzelhaken? dann stieg ein großer Fisch kurz ein und zeigte mir dann auch gleich wieder die Schwanzflosse, puha das war der Fisch. Ich musste erst einmal aus dem Wasser. Entspannungsziggi und meinem Kumpel Bericht erstatten der nicht mit wollte. Ok, nach 15 Minuten hat sich der Körper dann wieder beruhigt und weiter. Erster Wurf unter Land, drei Umdrehungen und Bäm , Rute richtig krumm und Kopfschläge ohne Ende, yes Big Fish. Dann sprang der Fisch aus dem Wasser, puha. Das machte er dann ein paar Mal mehr. Aber ich hatte Ihn unter Kontrolle und konnte die Meerforelle nach 15 Minuten ausgedrillt sicher im Kescher landen. Den Urschrei konnte man bis Fehmarn hören, yes und im Kescher lag eine pralle 65er Meerforelle.


Herzlichsten Glückwunsch zum absoluten Traumfisch!!! Hoffe das gelingt mir auch mal in OH. Letztes Jahr hatte ein Kumpel von mir ne 67er - dessen Schrei hat man dann bis zum Festland gehört.


----------



## Rheinangler

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Petri Heil! Ein toller Fisch, makellos und einfach schön. Toller Bericht obendrein, ich hab eine mitgeraucht und mitgefiebert
> Auch  wenn es nicht hierhin gehört: da hatten wir ja beide einen supi Tag, ich musste heute und gestern auch mehrfach inhalieren. Erst einen 1,20er Waller im Strom auf leichtes Zandertackle, dann im Minutentakt etliche Zander von 60-80. Totaler Wahnsinn!


Gehört auch nicht hierhin - aber hast Du die Zander schon richtig wieder im Strom gehabt, oder eher im ruhigen Bereich von Einläufen? Muss auch dringend wieder zum Rhein - die Ostsee ist leider auch nur im Urlaub mein Revier.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Meinst Du das waren Überspringer? Oder schon Rückkehrer, die schon hinter den Heringszügen her waren?


Ein Überspringer ist kein Heringsfresser. Ein Überspringer ist eine Meerforelle die, die Laichperiode ausgelassen hat.


----------



## Mefourlauber

Schon klar. Aber ein Überspringer kann ja auch hinter den Heringen her sein, oder ?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Gar keine Frage.... aber nicht in den Flachwasserbereichen...oder eher selten


----------



## Double2004

Moin,

eine Frage an die Küstenbewohner: Habe eben gesehen, dass das Onlineportal für SH zum Erwerb der Fischereiabgabe wegen Wartungsarbeiten für unbestimmte Zeit nicht erreichbar ist. Weiß jemand, ob man die Marke bei Baltic Kölln auch bekommen kann oder muss ich dafür extra in die Behörde?

Danke und Gruß,
Double2004


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

Double2004 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> eine Frage an die Küstenbewohner: Habe eben gesehen, dass das Onlineportal für SH zum Erwerb der Fischereiabgabe wegen Wartungsarbeiten für unbestimmte Zeit nicht erreichbar ist. Weiß jemand, ob man die Marke bei Baltic Kölln auch bekommen kann oder muss ich dafür extra in die Behörde?
> 
> Danke und Gruß,
> Double2004


Sowohl als auch!





						Angelscheine für den Ostsee-Urlaub
					

Alle Infos und die Lektüre zum Erwerb von Angel-/ Fischereischeinen erhalten Sie bei Baltic Kölln in im Yachthafen Heiligenhafen, Ihrem Angelsport-Profi.



					baltic-heiligenhafen.de
				



Es gibt die SH Scheine auch in diversen Angelläden, z.B. Moritz in Kaltenkirchen. Mußt du mal schauen, was bei dir auf dem Weg liegt.


----------



## Hecht100+

Ich weiß nicht ob es in SH überall so ist, in Plön habe ich die Marke auch schon im Frendenverkehrsamt bekommen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Na eigentlich bekommst Du doch auch die Marke bei deinem hiesigen Amt vor Ort......


----------



## Double2004

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Na eigentlich bekommst Du doch auch die Marke bei deinem hiesigen Amt vor Ort......



Da ich in der kommenden Woche erst am späten Freitagnachmittag anreisen werde, will ich mich auf die Öffnungszeiten der Behörden lieber nicht verlassen. Aber Baltic Kölln hat bis 18Uhr auf, da soll es wohl klappen. Vielleicht sind die Wartungsarbeiten im Onlineportal ja auch bald beendet. Online-Bestellung und selbst ausdrucken war in den vergangenen Jahren immer die einfachste Lösung.

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen.

Gruß,
Double2004


----------



## Skott

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Na eigentlich bekommst Du doch auch die Marke bei deinem hiesigen Amt vor Ort......


Günter, er kommt doch aus Niedersachsen, da bekommt er  nicht bei seinem Amt die Zusatzmarke für SH, genauso wenig wie ich in NRW.
Bin auch immer über das Online-Portal SH gegangen und war zum Glück so clever, dass ich sie 2021 gleich für 32 Jahre gelöst habe...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ah ok, das wusste ich nicht... aber im nachhinein logisch


----------



## seatrout61

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Schon klar. Aber ein Überspringer kann ja auch hinter den Heringen her sein, oder ?



Heringsschwärme in SH wäre auch noch ein bisschen früh.


----------



## Reiko P

Mal ne Sache zum Fischsterben vor Rügen: Es betrifft den Jasmunder Bodden, heißt erstmal keine Gefahr für die Mefo´s allerdings absoluter Woerst Case für uns Boddenangler! Der Fischbestand hat in den letzten Jahren schon extrem in den Boddengewässern um Rügen/Stralsund abgenommen und dann sowas. Ursache wird Mittlerweile zu hohe Konzentration an Ammonium und Nitrit vermutet.


----------



## Ostseesilber

....zusammen ja Ammoniumnitrat und könnte mit der Landwirtschaft zusammen hängen...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Echt der Hammer, mittlerweile sollen es ja wohl 30 Tonnen Fisch sein..... und ganz nebenbei habe ich heute eine Nullnummer eingefahren. Drei Stunden keinen Zuppi, aber so sind Sie die silbernen Diven. Wahrscheinlich hat der Wind sie gestern alle vertrieben...
TL


----------



## Dorschdiggler

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Heringsschwärme in SH wäre auch noch ein bisschen früh.


nicht wirklich...... im NOK wird gefangen. Also ist die These nicht wirklich abwegig


----------



## Snapper99

Moin

Kleiner Nachtrag zu gestern:
Habe bei besten Bedingungen ( Wind ging voll in die Bucht, im Spülsaum hat sich langsam ne Trübungskannte gebildet und die Welle war auch gut da) 5h vergebens auf die angesagte Sonne gewartet. 
Und auf den den Einschlag 
7 anderen Anglern, die ich im Laufe des Tages und auf den 4km verteilt traf ging es genauso (Spinner und Fusselschmeißer) . Wir waren alle ratlos. 

Als ich kurz vor meinem Anfangsort Richtung Dämmerung noch zwei Angler traf die Erleuchtung: "hast du auch vorhin die Schweinswale gesehen? Die sind direkt vor den Füßen vorbei hier bei uns." 

Ne, hatte ich nicht. Da wäre wohl ein Spotwechsel die Strategie gewesen. 

Grüße und TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Snapper,
ja ja die Schweinswale, muss aber auch nicht immer so sein, denn wenn Sie jagen, selber schon erlebt stehen die Meerforellen dicht unter Land wie die Wale nicht hinkommen und dann glaub mal was da geht. Anders herum ist das mit den Fellmützen. Ich hatte einen guten Platz und die Meerforellen waren in Beißlaune, bis die Robbe kam und dann war im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Game over.

Tja und was deinen Trip von gestern betrifft, ich weis ja wo Du warst, bestätigt das da Momentan tote Hose ist, warum auch immer.....deshalb bevorzuge ich zur Zeit OH. Aber weist ja dran bleiben lautet die Devise.....
TL


----------



## Snapper99

Meerforelle 1959 
Dann muss ich die nächsten Male wohl einen anderen Spot wählen  vllt. Ja OH.

Und kleiner Bericht von gestern:
Habe mal wieder 5h dem Silber nachgestellt. Kein Kontakt. 
Erster Spot: Sturm genau ins Gesicht, gut Welle aber hinter der Sandbank (wo man noch gut drauf kam) fast klares, aufgewühltes Wasser. Sonne und Schnee abwechselnd. 
Nachdem ich den Abschnitt auf und ab geangelt hatte gings zum nächsten Spot, diesmal Wind im Rücken. 
Auch nichts. 

Es war zwar wunderschön, aber bald brauche ich echt mal wieder ne Motivationsforelle 

Grüße und TL 

PS.: zwischen den Bildern liegen ca. 15min.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
heute einen Kurztrip nach OH gemacht. Nach 90 Minuten wieder eingepackt, die Bedingungen passten einfach nicht. Ober angetrübtes eiskaltes Wasser, trotz Sonnenschein ....aber das war es dann auch .... zum Abschluss gab es dann als "Entschädigung" lecker Bratzkartoffeln mit Backfisch... und der Trip war wieder rund. 
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Kurze Info noch für die Heringsangler oder natürlich auch alternativ für die Meefojäger, die Winterheringe sind in der Eckernförder Bucht. Von der hiesigen Mole werden im Schnitt 50 bis 100 Stück pro Angler in der Zeit von 1500 Uhr bis plus minus 2 Stunden gefangen. Tagsüber geht gar nichts. Na und wo die sind , da sind auch die großen Silbernen


----------



## Mefourlauber

Nicht dass ich das ausnützen könnte oder wollte: aber Hut ab vor so einer Info!


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Moin in dieser Runde,
ich verfolge schon länger hier eure super Beiträge. Ich bin der MoCoast Angler, oder auch besser bekannt als Hakki aus Hamburch, bzw. Bestbuddy von Meerforellen 1959.  Meine Zweitfrau ) und ich sind schon direkt ab dem 01. Januar wieder an der ostholsteinischen Ostsee Küste erfolgreich unterwegs. Meerforellen 1959 hat direkt entschneidert und ich ein paar Tage später auch. Der „Alte“ Mann kommt auch öfter alleine daher und deshalb genießen wir die wenigen gemeinsamen Tage gerne am und im Wasser. Wir haben bis dato schon einige Mefo‘s überlisten können. MeefoGott 1959 liegt bestimmt schon über 20 und hatte letzte Woche eine Kapitale von 65 mit 3,5 kg gefangen. 
Freitag waren wir zusammen am Spot und bei schöner Welle, aber zu viel Trübung gab es keinen Fisch. Heute noch einmal alleine wieder dort, bessere Bedingungen. Leichte Trübung, später fast klar. Auf MoCoast ging nur eine Lüdde drauf. Nach 1 Stunde, den Spot gewechselt und kurzes Update mit einem Fliegenfischer, der früh morgens um 09.00 Uhr! schon da war und 3 Kleine hatte. Kurze Pause gemacht, kurzer Hand meine neue selbst entwickelte Sbirolino Montage mit Fliege gezirkelt und ab in die Fluten. Das brachte Erfolg. Leider auch Misserfolg, da ich einen richtigen Trümmer im Drill verloren habe um 15.15 Uhr rum. Eine Silberne 47er, die leider die Fliege bis zum Anschlag inhaliert hatte, habe ich mitgenommen. Die 47er habe ich um 17.15 Uhr gefangen!!! Hier von meiner Seite noch der Querverweis Sbirolino Montage im Angelboard. Dort habe ich einen Bericht dazu eingestellt. Ich schreibe jetzt um diese Zeit, da ich aufgewacht bin und festgestellt habe, dass ich noch voller Adrenalin vom Vortag bin.

Grüße Hakki


----------



## Mefourlauber

Moin, 
prima, das gibt jetzt noch mehr Lesestoff! Ich gedenke hier ab Mitte März auch wieder von meinen Erlebnissen auf die Diven zu berichten. Bis dahin muss ich weiter Zander verhaften! Grüße an die Ostsee!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
heute haben mein Kumpel und ich wieder ein paar Stunden in OH mit der Meefojagd verbracht. Passte alles, Wind, Welle, Wetter und Wasserstand. Nachdem er gestern mit Spiro erfolgreich war, war klar das er damit heute wieder fischte. Ich wie gewohnt mit dem rot schwarzen Sandaaliner. Nein wir batteln uns nicht, weil wir gegenseitig gönnen. Fazit für den heutigen Tag, jeder konnte drei Fische fangen und alle wurden wieder zurückgesetzt. Erwähnen möchte ich auch das einige Bisse und Aussteiger dabei waren. Alles in allen wieder ein schöner Männertag, aber so langsam können Sie jetzt größer werden.
TL


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Moin Moin in die Runde und allen eine schöne und erholsame Zeit am Wasser gewünscht, die es ans Wasser schaffen und das Silber verfolgen können. Ich bin gerade nach 2 Jahren Abwesenheit (C-Einreiseverbote) dabei, meinen nächsten Trip nach Rügen zu planen.
Dabei kommt mir jedoch wieder die bescheiden schöne Situationen vor Ort in den direkten Gedanken, die mich wütend werden lässt.
Die Rede ist von der Überregulierung in Deutschland sowie der Geldgier, die schamlos ausgenutzt wird. Es sind in den Bereichen kaum oder keine Parkmöglichkeiten vorhanden, die ein Erreichen des Meeres darstellt, außer man mietet sich eine überteuerte Unterkunft. Da ich auch sehr gerne nur mal einen Tagestrip mache ist das schwierig. Der nächste Trip soll zwar über 4 Tage gehen, aber bei Spotwechsel hat man auch wieder die Parkplatzsituation.

Beispiel: Jeder der Kap Arkona kennt weis was ich meine. Parken: 4 km vom Ufer entfernt und bist gezwungen zu laufen oder an einer blöden Bimmel Bahn. Schön für "normale" Touristen die einfach nur spazieren gehen wollen, aber ungeeignet für frühausstehende Angler. Die selben Situationen finden sich am Ost sowie Westufer wieder, dass Parken verboten ist. Vereinzelte Parkplätze sind vorhanden jedoch "offiziell erst ab 08:00 und vorher besteht Parkverbot, um dass Übernachten in Wohnwagen / Fahrzeugen zu verhindern. Wenn man sich dennoch auf Zufahrtswegen am Rand stellt, die entlang der Küsten führen, bekommt man ein 30 -55 Euro Ticket. Gleiches gilt, wenn man eine kurze Spotwechsel machen möchte.(Alles schon hinter mir)  Es sind einfach kaum Erreichbarkeiten vorhanden und es ist in den letzten Jahren nicht einfacher geworden. Ich bin kein Neuling auf Rügen, aber die Situationen nerven mich extrem! Ich möchte nicht mit dem Auto an den Strand fahren, aber warum lernt Deutschland nicht endlich mal von anderen Ländern?(z.B. DK) Dort wurde verstanden, dass der Mensch zur Natur und die Natur zum Menschen gehört.

So... dass musste jetzt mal raus. Sorry..

Wie verhält es sich bei euch? Welche Tips könnt ihr mir bezüglich Rügen ggf geben? Gerne auch per PIN, wenn ein Anwohner hier mit liest, wo man einfach nur sein Auto abstellen kann ohne ein Knöllchen zu bekommen, seine Wathose anziehen kann und zum Wasser kommt um das Silber nachzustellen. Einfach Angeln gehen, entspannte Zeiten am Wasser genießen und in Ruhe die Seele baumeln zu lassen. Das, womit die Ostsee wirbt mal auch einfach umzusetzen.

Allen eine schöne Saison auf Mefo in den Fluten der Ostsee.
Gruß kleinerkarpfen

(PS: Bin echt schon wieder am Überlegen, nach DK zu fahren. Da sind die Leute wenigstens Klasse und nicht so voller Gier wie in Deutschland)


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Kannst ja auch nach SH fahren zum Meerforellenangeln, da sind die Parkplatzmöglichkeiten auch besser und bis Mai fast überall kostenlos und gute Meerforellenreviere haben wir auch. 
TL


----------



## Windfinder

Da stellt sich mir die Frage, warum muss es denn Rügen sein? 
In SH kenne ich mich nicht aus. Aber von Lübeck bis Rügen gibt es Spots, da musst du aufpassen das du nicht ins Wasser fährst. 
Aber im Punkto geldgier gebe ich dir recht. In DK ist das ganze angenehmer und entspannter.


----------



## Skott

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch nach SH fahren zum Meerforellenangeln, da sind die Parkplatzmöglichkeiten auch besser und bis Mai fast überall kostenlos und gute Meerforellenreviere haben wir auch.
> TL


Obwohl die da auch schon das Spinnen anfangen und abzocken, oder wie soll ich mit einem normalen SUV mit Skisarg auf dem Dach an die Strandparkplätze kommen? Die Höhenschranken sind Schikane und die Automaten Abzocke...
Sollen sie machen, jeder gräbt sich sein eigenes Grab...  (und das auf Fehmarn, die wegen dem Tunnel touristisch eh schon fast vor dem aus stehen, was ich sehr schade finde,,,)


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Hallo und danke für eure schnellen Resonanzen. Rügen liegt bei mir näher dran als Fehmarn.  Daher ist mein einzugsgebiet eher Rügen bis Rostock. In SH war ich vor 2 jahren im Urlaub.  Wirklich schöne Ecke.  Für mefo interessant, was ich auf Anhieb sagen würde, ist Boltenhagender Küste. Da kommt man gut auch ran. So meine ich das. Auto abstellen.. Von mir aus auch tagesticket kaufen für 5 - 6 Euro und gut ist. Das wsre ja super.. Aber das ist auf Rügen kaum gegeben. Ein Freund war Mitte Dezember auf Rügen und meinte, es wird immer schlimmer.  Auf einzelne Parkplätze nur noch 3 Std parken. Das ist doch Schikane in meinen Augen. Sorry.. Aber Deutschland lernt einfach nicht.  Da kannst du durch die Bank schauen,.. Egal ob mefo, karpfen, Zander oder Wels angeln... 

Dann hoffe ich mal noch bis zur Tour hier einige schöne Berichte lesen zu können, die einen die Vorfreude weckt bis zum eigenen start,  und dann werd ich mal berichten wie, wo und was nun die Tour bringt bzw gebracht hat. 

Wer tips hat,.. Gerne her damit... (aber keine Ködertips, denn die sind egal   ) 

Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Windfinder

Hier ein paar Anhaltspunkte für Boltenhagen und nähere Umgebung. Parkgebühren musst du tatsächlich überall zahlen. Ich lasse es aber oft drauf ankommen.


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Hey windfinder.. Tolle info.. Der Parkplatz dort vor Ort und die Erreichbarkeit ist ebenfalls prima. Da war ich wie gesagt vor 2 Jahren. Bei meiner Frage oben geht es jedoch nicht um Sh. LG kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Rheinangler

kleinerkarpfen schrieb:


> Hey windfinder.. Tolle info.. Der Parkplatz dort vor Ort und die Erreichbarkeit ist ebenfalls prima. Da war ich wie gesagt vor 2 Jahren. Bei meiner Frage oben geht es jedoch nicht um Sh. LG kleinerkarpfen


Will nicht schlau schnacken, aber die Fotos sind nicht SH sondern MV - oder...?


----------



## Windfinder

Jupp! Boltenhagen ist in MV!


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Moin moin... Na klar ist das MV.. Mein Fehler,.. Sorry... Durch den Timmendorfer Strand in Sh,  war ich bei der Antwort durcheinander.  Na mal schauen. Aber eine schöne Ecke ist es dennoch 
 Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
kurzes UpDate zu Gestern und Heute. Gestern ging gar nichts,null. Heute dann in der Eckernförder Bucht gab es einen Aussteiger wieder Grönländer und einen Anfasser mehr wahr nicht, wenn gleich die Bedingungen gepasst haben. Aber so sind Sie die Silbernen Diven. So und jetzt kommt es..... auf dem Rückweg traf ich einen bekannten Angler. Kurzer Smaltalk was so geht, gehört sich ja so unter Anglern und mit einem Grinsen auf den Wangen erzählte er mir von einem Traumfang am Sonntag. Meerforelle , 82 cm , 7,2KG ich nur ist klar , musste er mir mit einem Foto beweisen, das tat er dann auch, was für ein Fisch der Hammer, nee Oberhammer.....
Silber pur und in Vollendung. Na und da er zu den "Geheimnissträgern" gehört werdet Ihr das Foto wohl nie zu sehen bekommen. Tja gibt eben solche und andere. 
Da fällt mir dann prompt ein Lied von dem Wendler ein...EGAL..... aber der Fisch, nochmal...der Hammer...
TL


----------



## Mefourlauber

Pfffft
Egal ob mit oder ohne Foto. Du hast das Kopfkino angeschmissen 
Meine 80 er vor etlichen Jahren hatte knapp 6 Kg und war von der Statur her normal, weder bullig noch schlank und ganz silbrig.  Ein einheimischer Angler, der den Fisch gesehen hatte  meinte, dass das ein gerade wieder gut im Futter stehender Rückkehrer war. Bei  gerade mal 2 cm und dem Gewicht mehr kann ich mir ausmalen dass das ein echter „Klotz“ gewesen sein muss….
Dann poste doch bitte nur noch Schneidertage und kleine Grönis, damit meine 7 Wochen bis zum Ostseetrip gefühlt nicht so lang werden mögen….


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Kannste bekommen! )


----------



## seatrout61

Im Bereich Flensburg - Angeln - Kappeln - Schwansen - Eckernförde ist es kein Problem dicht ans Wasser zu kommen und dort kostenlos zu parken....selbst in der Hochsaison nicht...je weiter man südlich kommt, umso schlechter wird es.

Wünschenswert wäre  wenigstens eine Saison-  bzw. Tageszeitabhängige Parkbewirtschaftung...auf Fehmarn haben die das wohl kapiert und einige Automaten über den Winter ausser Betrieb genommen...im Sommer sind Angler und andere Strandnutzer dort  abends (!!!)  allerdings unerwünscht und mit hohen Parktarifen belegt.

Einfach mal eine Problemschilderung per mail an die Rügener Touristikzentrale senden...die sollten sich über jeden Gast, der ausserhalb der Hochsaison Geld da lässt, freuen. 

Manchmal muss man was anstossen, von alleine kommen die da nie drauf.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ich persönlich favorisiere auch die Schleswig Holsteinische Ostsee in Sachen Meerforellenangelei, was nicht bedeuten soll das ich MV als Angelrevier außer acht lasse, zumindest beim Mitlesen. Ja und das Mann als Angler mal längere Wege gehen muss um uns Wasser zu kommen, empfinde ich als normal um auch an die guten Plätze zu kommen, die dann von einigen außer acht gelassen werden, weil Sie eben zu weit gehen müssen. Was die Parkplatzgebühren betrifft, nun gut jedes Hobby kostet Geld und wenn Mann in Angelurlaub fährt, dann gehören die in der "Unkostenplanung" mit dazu. Ob dann ein EMail Verkehr mit den Touristikzentralen von Erfolg gekrönt sein wird,, das bezweifle ich, denn ich kann mir gut vorstellen das Sie die Mail ignorieren, weil Sie auf diese Einnahmequellen nicht verzichten werden, wenngleich die Parkplatzgebühren mit Sicherheit an einigen Stränden zu Hoch angesetzt sind. Aber da muss Mann dann ja nicht hinfahren. Wie geschrieben meine persönliche Meinung. So genug geschrieben, konzentrieren wir uns einmal wieder auf das wesentliche, Meerforellenangeln. 
TL


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Moin moin in die Runde..

@ seatrout 61: Nachdem ich durch das Ordnungsamt eine nette Zahlungsaufforderung an der Windschutzscheibe hatte, habe ich mich an die zuständigen Stellen gewandt. Resultat = 0.  Selbst als die sinnlose Einreisebeschränkung auf Grund von Corona nach MV bestand, habe ich mich mit diesen Thema (Angeln in MV) an die Landesregierung (Frau Schwesig) gewandt. Erfreulich habe ich auch eine Antwort mit der Bitte um Rückruf erhalten. Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie feindlich einem Angler entgegen gekommen wird der Argumentierte, dass Angeln in MV eine enorme Einnahmequelle darstellt. 

@ Meerforelle 1959: Alle und auch ich geben Dir recht, dass gewisse Umstände zum Hobby dazu gehören. z.B. ein angemessener Fußweg zum Wasser welcher möglich wäre, wenn Parkmöglichkeiten in Rahmen sind. Genauso plant jeder und auch ich Mautgebühren, Parkgebühren oder "Kurtaxen" mit ein und sind auch gerne bereit diese zu entrichten wenn sie im normalen Verhältnis stehen. 

Meine Verdrossenheit kommt jedoch nicht von irgendwo her, sondern aus zunehmend verschlechterten Verhältnissen die entstehen. 
Kurz vielleicht ein Beispiel, um die Situation zu verdeutlichen.

Ein älterer Herr / Frau im gediegenen Alter (Egal ob Anwohner/ Einheimischer oder Tourist ), kann seine alltägliche Dinge und Wege bewältigen. Dieser ist im Besitz der Berechtigung an der Ostsee angeln zu gehen, was er schon seit Kinderzeiten macht. Nun setzt er sich in seinem Fahrzeug und fährt an einigen, Ihn bekannten Stellen um Angeln zu gehen. Auf den Zuwegungen stehen Verbotschilder, die nur die Weiterfahrt zulässt " Für Anlieger Frei".  Weitere vereinzelte Parkmöglichkeiten sind knapp bemessen oder liegen sehr weit entfernt, die Ihm den Abstieg zum Strand nicht mehr erlauben würden.

Jetzt kommt ein Tourist und mietet sich in den Bereichen, die für Anlieger freigegeben sind, eine Unterkunft. Kann dort einfahren und die Natur genießen, so wie der ältere Mann / Frau es ebenfalls vorhatte jedoch nicht mehr darf. Zuwiederhandlungen werden durch Ordnungsämter mit Bußgeldern belegt.

Was glaubt Ihr?? Wieviel Spaß hat der Mann noch in seinem Alter an das Hobby oder den Touristen vor Ort? So entsteht m.M.n. immer wieder die Unstimmigkeiten, da eine falsche Politik betrieben wird oder die Geldgier siegt.

SO.... nun aber zurück zu den Mefo- Fängen die hier sicherlich bald wieder erfreulich zu lesen sein werden. Bleibt alle gesund!

Gruß Kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Rheinangler

kleinerkarpfen schrieb:


> Moin moin in die Runde..
> 
> @ seatrout 61: Nachdem ich durch das Ordnungsamt eine nette Zahlungsaufforderung an der Windschutzscheibe hatte, habe ich mich an die zuständigen Stellen gewandt. Resultat = 0.  Selbst als die sinnlose Einreisebeschränkung auf Grund von Corona nach MV bestand, habe ich mich mit diesen Thema (Angeln in MV) an die Landesregierung (Frau Schwesig) gewandt. Erfreulich habe ich auch eine Antwort mit der Bitte um Rückruf erhalten. Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie feindlich einem Angler entgegen gekommen wird der Argumentierte, dass Angeln in MV eine enorme Einnahmequelle darstellt.
> 
> @ Meerforelle 1959: Alle und auch ich geben Dir recht, dass gewisse Umstände zum Hobby dazu gehören. z.B. ein angemessener Fußweg zum Wasser welcher möglich wäre, wenn Parkmöglichkeiten in Rahmen sind. Genauso plant jeder und auch ich Mautgebühren, Parkgebühren oder "Kurtaxen" mit ein und sind auch gerne bereit diese zu entrichten wenn sie im normalen Verhältnis stehen.
> 
> Meine Verdrossenheit kommt jedoch nicht von irgendwo her, sondern aus zunehmend verschlechterten Verhältnissen die entstehen.
> Kurz vielleicht ein Beispiel, um die Situation zu verdeutlichen.
> 
> Ein älterer Herr / Frau im gediegenen Alter (Egal ob Anwohner/ Einheimischer oder Tourist ), kann seine alltägliche Dinge und Wege bewältigen. Dieser ist im Besitz der Berechtigung an der Ostsee angeln zu gehen, was er schon seit Kinderzeiten macht. Nun setzt er sich in seinem Fahrzeug und fährt an einigen, Ihn bekannten Stellen um Angeln zu gehen. Auf den Zuwegungen stehen Verbotschilder, die nur die Weiterfahrt zulässt " Für Anlieger Frei".  Weitere vereinzelte Parkmöglichkeiten sind knapp bemessen oder liegen sehr weit entfernt, die Ihm den Abstieg zum Strand nicht mehr erlauben würden.
> 
> Jetzt kommt ein Tourist und mietet sich in den Bereichen, die für Anlieger freigegeben sind, eine Unterkunft. Kann dort einfahren und die Natur genießen, so wie der ältere Mann / Frau es ebenfalls vorhatte jedoch nicht mehr darf. Zuwiederhandlungen werden durch Ordnungsämter mit Bußgeldern belegt.
> 
> Was glaubt Ihr?? Wieviel Spaß hat der Mann noch in seinem Alter an das Hobby oder den Touristen vor Ort? So entsteht m.M.n. immer wieder die Unstimmigkeiten, da eine falsche Politik betrieben wird oder die Geldgier siegt.
> 
> SO.... nun aber zurück zu den Mefo- Fängen die hier sicherlich bald wieder erfreulich zu lesen sein werden. Bleibt alle gesund!
> 
> Gruß Kleinerkarpfen



Ich empfinde das genauso, allerdings auch an vielen Stellen in OH. Es gibt dort zwar auch einige Plätze die man mit dem Auto anfahren kann - allerdings sind diese dann häufig auch entsprechend überlaufen. Andere Stellen sind zwar theoretisch mit dem Auto erreichbar, allerdings nutzt einem das ohne Parkmöglichkeit nicht ganz so viel. 
Parkmöglichkeiten werden gefühlt insgesamt bewusst knapp gehalten und auch weniger, vermutlich aber nicht wegen der Angler, sondern eher wegen der steigenden Anzahl an Wohnmobilisten, die - autark ausgestattet - natürlich preisbewusst gerne an öffentlich zugängigen Plätzen, möglichst direkt am Wasser, Ihre Zelte aufschlagen.

Der Mensch wird bestmöglich aus der Natur ferngehalten - vor allem, wenn er mit seinem Auto in die selbige will. Ist hier am Niederrhein auch so - es gibt fast keinen kleineren Feldweg in Wassernähe, der nicht mit Parkverbotschildern oder Zugangsverbotsschildern beschränkt wird. Deshalb überlege ich mittlerweile mir ein Klapprad mit ordentlichem Schloß zuzulegen, welches ich zum angeln mitnehme. 
Kilometerlange Märsche in Neoprenwatbuxe nur um erstmal ans Wasser zu kommen sind nervig.


----------



## Brillendorsch

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Kilometerlange Märsche in Neoprenwatbuxe nur um erstmal ans Wasser zu kommen sind nervig.


und für Ältere oder Behinderte schlicht nicht zu bewältigen


----------



## Mikesch

kleinerkarpfen schrieb:


> Auf den Zuwegungen stehen Verbotschilder, die nur die Weiterfahrt zulässt " Für Anlieger Frei".  ...


Soweit ich informiert bin darf man dort auch durchfahren u. parken, sofern Parkplätze vorhanden, wenn man ein Anliegen hat.
Und Angeln ist nun mal sein Anliegen.


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Mikesch schrieb:


> Soweit ich informiert bin darf man dort auch durchfahren u. parken, sofern Parkplätze vorhanden, wenn man ein Anliegen hat.
> Und Angeln ist nun mal sein Anliegen.


Hallo mikesch..
Das ist leider falsch. Die durchfährt für Anlieger beinhaltet,  dass man eine natürliche Person besucht / beabsichtigt die in dem Bereich Anwohner ist oder arbeitet. Das "angeln" stellt in dem Fall kein Anliegen da. Habe das mehrfach mit der Verwaltung durchgekaut und musste blechen.
Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Lajos1

Mikesch schrieb:


> Soweit ich informiert bin darf man dort auch durchfahren u. parken, sofern Parkplätze vorhanden, wenn man ein Anliegen hat.
> Und Angeln ist nun mal sein Anliegen.


Hallo,

stimmt. Bei dem Zusatzschild "Anlieger frei" darf man als Angler reinfahren. Bei "Land- und Forstwirtschaft frei" nur als Funktionträger, z.B. Gewässerwart, Fischereiaufseher etc., der nur-Angler nicht. War mal vor so zwei/drei Jahren in der Zeitschrift des Landesfischereiverbandes genau erläutert

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1

Hallo,

habs mal rausgesucht; Bayerns Fischerei und Gewässer (offizielles Organ des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern) Nr. 1, März 2019 Seite 21: "Anlieger ist jeder, der ein berechtigtes Interessse hat. Deshalb ist auch der Inhaber eines gültigen Fischereierlaubnisschein "Anlieger" und darf die sonst gesperrte Strasse zur Ausübung der Angelfischerei befahren. Es ist selbstverständlich auch jede Bewirtschaftungsform eingeschlossen. Nicht zum erlaubten Anliegerverkehr hingegen gehört es, wenn von einem Punkt außerhalb der Sperrstrecke ein anderer Punkt außerhalb dieser Strecke durch die gesperrte Staße erreicht werden soll.
Die so gekennzeichneten Strassen und Wege dürfen zum Angeln mit einem gültigen Fischereischen befahren werden."
kleinerkarpfen, da die Strassenverkehrsordnung bundesweit gilt, kann es bei euch auch nicht anders sein als bei uns, also Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde über diejenigen, welche Dir das Fahren da verwehrt haben unter Hinweis auf die Angaben in der Zeitschrift des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern und die haben da auch ein paar Juristen sitzen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ; Bayerns Fischerei und Gewässer (offizielles Organ des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern) Nr. 1, März 2019 Seite 21: "Anlieger ist jeder, der ein berechtigtes Interessse hat. Deshalb ist auch der Inhaber eines gültigen Fischereierlaubnisschein "Anlieger" und darf die sonst gesperrte Strasse zur Ausübung der Angelifscherei befahren.



Das finde ich super.
An welchem Strand angelt ihr da Meerforellen?


----------



## Lajos1

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das finde ich super.
> An welchem Strand angelt ihr da Meerforellen?


Hallo,

der war gut . Erstens ist mir nicht bekannt, dass wir da welche haben und zweitens wenn, so wären die ganzjährig geschützt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Hallo an alle interessierten und fleißigen schreibern. Also in den jeweiligen Landesverordnungen kann allgemein abgewichen werden jedoch ist natürlich die StVO für alle gleich. Die Begründung zu meinen Einspruch habe ich mal in den folgenden links beigefügt.  So wurde aggumentiert und nicht anders.  Ich habe ebenfalls aggumentiert mit "berechtigtes Interesse als Angler ein Anlieger zu sein". Fehlanzeige.. Ich musste blechen,. Wie viele andere auch.. Und wenn alles nix nützt, zücken sie ihre jokerkarte (Naturschutzgebiet) 
Aktuelle Rechtssprechung stand 12/ 2021









						Durchfahrt verboten: Verkehrsschild 250 | Verkehrsregeln 2022 / 2023
					

Durchfahrt verboten: Was bedeutet Zeichen 250? Hier finden Sie u. a. Infos, welches Bußgeld anfällt, wenn "Durchfahrt verboten"-Schilder missachtet werden.




					www.bussgeldkatalog.de
				




Sowie 









						Anlieger frei: Wann ist die Durchfahrt erlaubt?
					

Anlieger frei: Wer ist Anlieger und wann ist die Durchfahrt erlaubt? Wie hoch sind die Bußgelder bei Verstoß?




					blog.lapid.de
				




Und das kann in Bayern nicht anders sein wie in Hamburg,  Berlin, Köln oder Rügen. 

LG kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ich habe einmal ein Frage? ist das jetzt hier das Forum für Meerforellenfänge ? vielleicht kann man ja die Diskussion im Labbertretd weiterführen, wäre schön,Danke


----------



## Rheinangler

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ich habe einmal ein Frage? ist das jetzt hier das Forum für Meerforellenfänge ? vielleicht kann man ja die Diskussion im Labbertretd weiterführen, wäre schön,Danke


Och komm....., sei nicht so streng. Wir schnacken doch auch zu den Fängen und es wird doch auch nicht nur das nackte Foto vom Fisch mit Maßen gepostet, sondern auch ne dazu gehörige Story. Parkplatzsuche an der Ostsee hat schon großen Einfluss darauf, ob man gerade fängt oder eben auch nicht


----------



## Brillendorsch

Da an der Küste kein Erlaubnisschein gebraucht wird, ist es auch kein Anliegen.
Anders wäre es, wenn ein Tages oder Wochenschein gelöst werden muss, dann habe ich als Angler ein Anliegen dort zu fischen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Da an der Küste kein Erlaubnisschein gebraucht wird, ist es auch kein Anliegen.



In MV braucht man die Küsten-Angelerlaubnis:





						Angelerlaubnis
					






					www.lallf.de


----------



## Brillendorsch

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> In MV braucht man die Küsten-Angelerlaubnis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelerlaubnis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lallf.de


wenn die mit einem herkömmlichen Erlaubnisschein gleichzusetzen ist, hat man auch ein Anliegen.
Sonst würden die ja Angelscheine verkaufen und gleichzeitig das Angeln für bestimmte Gruppen stark einschränken
bzw. unmöglich machen.
Das wäre Betrug bzw. Diskriminierung von Behinderten oder Älteren Leuten


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja, so sind se halt....


----------



## Lajos1

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ich habe einmal ein Frage? ist das jetzt hier das Forum für Meerforellenfänge ? vielleicht kann man ja die Diskussion im Labbertretd weiterführen, wäre schön,Danke


Hallo,

wollte nur einen Tipp geben nachdem das Problem sich ja schon über mehrere Beiträge erstreckte. Aber nachdem dies offensichtlich nicht gewünscht wird unterlasse ich derartiges in Zukunft.
Falls es doch jemand interessiert ist das Ganze nachzulesen beim Landesfischereiverband Bayern, dann die Seite Mitgliedermagazin aufrufen und dann über PDF die schon erwähnte Ausgabe 1/2019 Seite 21.
Und ich Depp suche gestern abend da noch wegen diese Tipps eine halbe Stunde in den alten Magazinen herum - passiert mir auch nicht noch einmal.
Übrigens: ich hätte da nie und nimmer eine Strafe für das Befahren bezahlt, da wenn ich das von mir zu befischende Gewässer aufsuche ich selbsverständlich ein berechtigtes Anliegen habe.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## nawarthmal

Am Meer bist du insofern kein Anlieger, weil das Angelgewässer, was du beangeln willst, auch von anderen Wegen aus erreicht werden kann. Der einzelne Spot zählt da nicht.
Ist wie bei der Waldfahrgenehmigung der LAV. Da gilt exakt ein Weg zum Gewässer als erlaubt, alle anderen nicht. Wichtig ist, dass du überhaupt ans Gewässer kommst.


----------



## Double2004

Double2004 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> eine Frage an die Küstenbewohner: Habe eben gesehen, dass das Onlineportal für SH zum Erwerb der Fischereiabgabe wegen Wartungsarbeiten für unbestimmte Zeit nicht erreichbar ist. Weiß jemand, ob man die Marke bei Baltic Kölln auch bekommen kann oder muss ich dafür extra in die Behörde?
> 
> Danke und Gruß,
> Double2004




Das Onlineportal funktioniert wieder! Morgen geht es an die Küste, geangelt wird dann Sa/So/Mo. An zu wenig Wind wird es nicht scheitern!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
die heutigen Wetterbedingungen waren grenzwertig. W 35 Km/h und Boen bis 70 Km/h, Wasserstand na ja. Aber wenn Mann Salzwasser im Blut hat, dann....... viele Möglichkeiten bei dem Wind gab es ja nicht, aber wenn Mann sein Revier kennt weiß man wo es u.U. klappen könnte mit der Silberjagd. Auf jeden Fall war heute Blech mit dabei, weil ich da wo ich hin wollte, der geliebte Sandaal irgendwie nicht funktioniert, woran das auch immer liegen mag. Als Heringsmotiv mit und den guten alten Hansen Boss 16 Gramm. Am ersten Spot wo ich bis Dato einmal war, ging nichts und nach einer Stunde habe ich die Zelte abgebrochen. Angelmäßig konnte man da stehen. Am Parkplatz sprach mich dann eine Dackelomi an, haben Sie gar nichts gefangen, ich nö. Kurz überlegt , weil das immer die besten Informanten sind und gefragt ob hier gefangen wurde. Ja sagte die Omi, die fangen hier zur Zeit ganz gut, na schön. Ab zum nächsten Strand. Da war das mit dem Wind schon etwas heftiger, aber egal.  Erst mit Sandaal nichts , dann mit Heringsmotiv auch nichts ok eine Option haste ja noch, den guten Boss. Nach zwei Stunden, Wind im Rücken und voller Wurfweite auf Hälfte der Strecke des Köders , Biss. Unfassbar ein Fisch und dann noch mit Blinker...... das erste Mal seit 6 Monaten wieder mal getestet. Ja der Fisch war agro , hing aber sicher und wurde sicher gelandet. Eine schöne 46er. Normalerweise hätte Sie wieder schwimmen dürfen, aber der Haken saß zu tief und deshalb durfte sie mit nach Hause. Ansonsten ging nichts, null. War aber auch heftig mit dem Wind und nach drei Stunden weiß man was man gemacht hat.
TL


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Sauber Meerforelle 1959 !
Dickes Petri!


----------



## Mefourlauber

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin,
> die heutigen Wetterbedingungen waren grenzwertig. W 35 Km/h und Boen bis 70 Km/h, Wasserstand na ja. Aber wenn Mann Salzwasser im Blut hat, dann....... viele Möglichkeiten bei dem Wind gab es ja nicht, aber wenn Mann sein Revier kennt weiß man wo es u.U. klappen könnte mit der Silberjagd. Auf jeden Fall war heute Blech mit dabei, weil ich da wo ich hin wollte, der geliebte Sandaal irgendwie nicht funktioniert, woran das auch immer liegen mag. Als Heringsmotiv mit und den guten alten Hansen Boss 16 Gramm. Am ersten Spot wo ich bis Dato einmal war, ging nichts und nach einer Stunde habe ich die Zelte abgebrochen. Angelmäßig konnte man da stehen. Am Parkplatz sprach mich dann eine Dackelomi an, haben Sie gar nichts gefangen, ich nö. Kurz überlegt , weil das immer die besten Informanten sind und gefragt ob hier gefangen wurde. Ja sagte die Omi, die fangen hier zur Zeit ganz gut, na schön. Ab zum nächsten Strand. Da war das mit dem Wind schon etwas heftiger, aber egal.  Erst mit Sandaal nichts , dann mit Heringsmotiv auch nichts ok eine Option haste ja noch, den guten Boss. Nach zwei Stunden, Wind im Rücken und voller Wurfweite auf Hälfte der Strecke des Köders , Biss. Unfassbar ein Fisch und dann noch mit Blinker...... das erste Mal seit 6 Monaten wieder mal getestet. Ja der Fisch war agro , hing aber sicher und wurde sicher gelandet. Eine schöne 46er. Normalerweise hätte Sie wieder schwimmen dürfen, aber der Haken saß zu tief und deshalb durfte sie mit nach Hause. Ansonsten ging nichts, null. War aber auch heftig mit dem Wind und nach drei Stunden weiß man was man gemacht hat.
> TL


Mann muss ja nicht immer alles totkommentieren oder totquatschen, deswegen einfach: Herrlich


----------



## seatrout61

Petri zum leckeren Silber.

Kurios, Fänge hier im Laberthread und Labern im Fängethread


----------



## Rheinangler

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Petri zum leckeren Silber.
> 
> Kurios, Fänge hier im Laberthread und Labern im Fängethread


Sowas aber auch...


----------



## Hecht100+

So, das aus dem Fängethread ist jetzt auf mehrfachem Wunsch hier gelandet.


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Moin, war gestern an der Ostsee Nähe WeißenHäuser Strand, es gab 3 Grönländer, ein paar Bisse und einen Aussteiger.
Heute bei kräftigem Wind ein Plätzchen gefunden, wo es gerade noch so ging mit Wind von schräg hinten.  Nähe Grossenbrode. Ein Blechangler stand genau auf meiner Stelle. Nach einem 20 min Fussmarsch stand ich neben ihm. Kurzer Schnack ob was geht. Er war bereits 2,5 Std im Wasser und hatte auf KupferBlech noch rein gar nix. Es sah aber trotzdem richtig fischig aus. Was soll ich sagen nach 10 Würfen hing die Lüdde bei mir an der Fliege. Der Blechler schüttelte nur mit dem Kopf, als ich schrie Fisch!  Ich fischte noch bis 15.00 Uhr danach ballerte der Wind noch mehr, dass ich die feinen Bisse nicht mehr merkte.
Ein Spotwechsel auf die Urlaubsinsel brachte keinen Erfolg mehr. Die Spots waren nicht befischbar. Ich wollte aber auch wissen, ob es bei 120 bis 140 km/h noch Plätze gibt, wo man probieren könnte. Ich kann euch sagen, rund um Fehmarn findet ihr keinen bei solchen Windverhältnissen. 
Wieder eine Erfahrung reicher.


----------



## Mefourlauber

Moin,
eine Frage: fischte bisher immer eine Daiwa 8 Braid in 0,10 oder 0,12 in dunkelgrün an der Küste.
Die Schnüre müssen jetzt ausgetauscht werden und ich habe noch 2 Spulen von der Sufix 832 Advanced Line. Diese ist aber quietscheneongrün, zum Zanderangeln perfekt, aber fischt ihr auch mit „bunten“ Schnüren auf MeFo??
Natürlich kommt auch ein langes FC davor.


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Moin,
> eine Frage: fischte bisher immer eine Daiwa 8 Braid in 0,10 oder 0,12 in dunkelgrün an der Küste.
> Die Schnüre müssen jetzt ausgetauscht werden und ich habe noch 2 Spulen von der Sufix 832 Advanced Line. Diese ist aber quietscheneongrün, zum Zanderangeln perfekt, aber fischt ihr auch mit „bunten“ Schnüren auf MeFo??
> Natürlich kommt auch ein langes FC davor.


Hi Mefourlauber, ich habe mehrere Spulen mit geflochtener quitsch gelber, geflochtener grauer und grüner geflochtener Schnur. Ich fische mit mindestens 2,80 bis 3,00 mtr Flurcarbon davor. Die geflochtene Schnur hatte bisher auf meine Fangergebnisse und Erfahrungen keinerlei Einfluss. Entscheidender ist vielmehr die Übersetzung oder die Größe der Rolle. Ich fische zwischen 2500 er bis 4000 er Sushian. Dabei muss man sich dann auf die Rolle selber trimmen, damit die Köderführung passt.


----------



## Mefourlauber

Moin Hakki,

danke für die prompte Antwort.
Dann nehme ich jetzt die neongrüne 
und mit der Rolle bzw. der Anpassung des Anglers an die Rolle hast du einfach recht. Aber Angeln ist ja ohnehin
viel Gefühlssache, dazu gehört auch den Rhythmus der Rolle zu spüren.


----------



## Double2004

Hakki Hamburch schrieb:


> Moin, war gestern an der Ostsee Nähe WeißenHäuser Strand, es gab 3 Grönländer, ein paar Bisse und einen Aussteiger.
> Heute bei kräftigem Wind ein Plätzchen gefunden, wo es gerade noch so ging mit Wind von schräg hinten.  Nähe Grossenbrode. Ein Blechangler stand genau auf meiner Stelle. Nach einem 20 min Fussmarsch stand ich neben ihm. Kurzer Schnack ob was geht. Er war bereits 2,5 Std im Wasser und hatte auf KupferBlech noch rein gar nix. Es sah aber trotzdem richtig fischig aus. Was soll ich sagen nach 10 Würfen hing die Lüdde bei mir an der Fliege. Der Blechler schüttelte nur mit dem Kopf, als ich schrie Fisch!  Ich fischte noch bis 15.00 Uhr danach ballerte der Wind noch mehr, dass ich die feinen Bisse nicht mehr merkte.
> Ein Spotwechsel auf die Urlaubsinsel brachte keinen Erfolg mehr. Die Spots waren nicht befischbar. Ich wollte aber auch wissen, ob es bei 120 bis 140 km/h noch Plätze gibt, wo man probieren könnte. Ich kann euch sagen, rund um Fehmarn findet ihr keinen bei solchen Windverhältnissen.
> Wieder eine Erfahrung reicher.


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ostküste von Fehmarn zwischen Klausdorf und Katharinenhof war gut fischbar. Habe eine 50+ leider im Drill verloren. 

Gruß, 
Double2004


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Double2004 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ostküste von Fehmarn zwischen Klausdorf und Katharinenhof war gut fischbar. Habe eine 50+ leider im Drill verloren.
> 
> Gruß,
> Double2004


Ok, ich war um 16.00 Uhr dort vor Ort, der Wasserstand sehr niedrig unter 4 mtr. Die Boen schlugen auf die Wasseroberfläche. Wenn du allerdings Vormittags bis Nachmittags vor der Zunahme des Windes dort warst, dass nehme ich dir so ab. Da ging es auch sicherlich noch.


----------



## Double2004

Hakki Hamburch schrieb:


> Ok, ich war um 16.00 Uhr dort vor Ort, der Wasserstand sehr niedrig unter 4 mtr. Die Boen schlugen auf die Wasseroberfläche. Wenn du allerdings Vormittags bis Nachmittags vor der Zunahme des Windes dort warst, dass nehme ich dir so ab. Da ging es auch sicherlich noch.


Das stimmt, war von ca. 9 bis 14Uhr dort. Gab da noch geschützte Bereiche, in denen die Trübung gefühlt genau richtig war. Wasserstand war in der Tat sehr niedrig. Laut DWD soll das Wasser nachher zurück schwappen .


----------



## Double2004

Eben in Katharinenhof gewesen und geschaut. Wegen der Trübung an Angeln nicht zu denken, auch wenn es zwei Unermüdliche versucht haben...


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Heute war ich wieder los. Es gab in der Neustädter Bucht angelbare Plätze. Wie an der Perlenschnur, oder anders gesagt wie die Leitbaken an der Autobahn standen sie auf Abstand im Wasser. Deshalb habe ich mich da nicht eingereiht, sondern bin Achterbahn gefahren. Dort waren auch ein paar mit Blech unterwegs. Man kam gut auf die 2 Sandbank rauf und ich konnte einen 45er Grönländer mit Fliege überlisten. Einige Bisse u. Aussteiger konnte ich nicht verwerten. Bei Sonnenschein und abflauenden Sturm eine angenehme Angelei. Jetzt muss ich erst einmal 13 Tage angelfrei machen sonst meckert die Prinzessin daheim.


----------



## Zanderudo

Moin,
war gestern von 12-17:00 Uhr in OH unterwegs.
Hatte eine 56er auf Savage Gear Zerling ROT/SCHW.

Bei anderen Anglern war kein Fisch zu sehen.
Hatte noch zwei weitere Anfasser.
Video folgt bei Yout... unter Udo Menze
LG
Udo


----------



## tomxxxtom

es gibt noch Raubfischfänge 2022 - Sponsored by Quantum.      

Petri.


----------



## Mefourlauber

Klasse Trutte und atmosphärische Fotos! 
Noch 4 Wochen und 6 Tage…..


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Moin in die Runde.. Einige schöne Fänge sind hier schon bekannt geworden. Vielen Dank an die fleißigen schreiber für die Berichte zwischendurch, das gibt Hoffnung und Sehnsucht auf die baldige frei Zeit an der See. Ich muss leider noch etwas warten bis ich wieder ans Wasser komme aber so ist es manchmal, der nicht gleich um die Ecke wohnt. 

Mal im allgemeinen.. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bei der Fischerei. Immer wieder spricht man von angetrübtes Wasser.. Aber wann ist euch der Spot zu klar und man zu Kaffebraun? Ich habe bei meiner derweil verhaltene angelei festgestellt,  dass ablandig er Wind und klares Wasser ein mieses Ergebnis wird.  Leicht angetrübtes Wasser ist bedingt gut. Fast kaffeebraun mit am besten. Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Ostseesilber

Mach es doch bitte im Laberthread kleinerkarpfen...


----------



## Locke

Ist das hier nicht der Laberthread?
Hätte ich zumindest vom Titel her angenommen.


----------



## Hecht100+

Locke schrieb:


> Ist das hier nicht der Laberthread?
> Hätte ich zumindest vom Titel her angenommen.


Doch, ist er. Die zwei Beiträge wurden hierhin verschoben (nicht von mir)


----------



## Zanderudo

Habe das schlechte Wetter zum lackieren genutzt ;-)






LG
Udo


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ich war auf Silberjagd, aber nur 2 Stunden....... Bedingungen haben nicht gepasst, aber man weiß ja nie, dafür hat Mann in Sachen Silber schon zuviel erlebt.


----------



## kneew

Sooooo sehr Ruhig hier in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Windfinder

Es wird nicht mehr gelabert. Es wird geangelt.
Ich habe am Sonntag erstmals eine Dublette gekeschert. Beide um die 40 cm.
Kombo war der Sandaal und Kobberbassen. 
Hatte mich schon auf ein maßigen Fisch eingestellt.


----------



## kneew

Wenn ich so die Nächte beobachte oder jdenfalls am frühen Morgen sehe das die Auto's leicht angefroren sind, frage ich mich ob es sich überhaupt lohnt sich noch am sehr frühen Morgen ans Wasser zu stellen so wie es sonst die Jahre zuvor waren. Denke wohl eher das viele/einige von euch doch erst gegen die Mittagszeit wenn die Sonne hoch oben steht zum fischen fahren ??? Jedenfalls würde ich es wohl dieses Jahr so machen denn mit der Sonne kommt die seichte wärme und anstatt in der frühe zittern   lieber angewärmt zum Wasser schreiten.. (Es wird nicht mehr gelabbert es wird geangelt) der ist gut.  

Ab nächste Woche werde ich es wagen.. (Inliner, Fliegen, Sbiro) und ganz entspannt (Berichte folgen)  

@ll weiterhin TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja da bin ich absolut bei Dir. Solange wir uns früh morgens noch im 0 Bereich in Sachen Temperatur befinden, macht das frühe Aufstehen noch keinen Sinn. Die Mittagszeit ist zu 100 % Effektiver, so wie von Dir beschrieben. Wenn Mann in die Wetterprognose für nächste Woche schaut, dann gehen die Temperaturen wieder in den Keller, also wird es noch eine Zeit dauern um mit dem ersten Büchsenlicht im Wasser zu stehen.


----------



## LekkerVis

Günni, erzähl doch mal ein bisschen von Fyn. Fahre Anfang nächste Woche nämlich selber hin! Oder musstet ihr den Trip zwecks Corona abbrechen und daher gibts nicht viel zu berichten?


----------



## Windfinder

Wenn ich vorgreifen darf,
ich glaube die beiden mussten abbrechen. Ich habe auch auf Infos gehofft, weil ich am 02.04. auch auf Fyn fahren möchte.
Wenn das Virus mich umkurvt.


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

kneew schrieb:


> Wenn ich so die Nächte beobachte oder jdenfalls am frühen Morgen sehe das die Auto's leicht angefroren sind, frage ich mich ob es sich überhaupt lohnt sich noch am sehr frühen Morgen ans Wasser zu stellen so wie es sonst die Jahre zuvor waren. Denke wohl eher das viele/einige von euch doch erst gegen die Mittagszeit wenn die Sonne hoch oben steht zum fischen fahren ??? Jedenfalls würde ich es wohl dieses Jahr so machen denn mit der Sonne kommt die seichte wärme und anstatt in der frühe zittern   lieber angewärmt zum Wasser schreiten.. (Es wird nicht mehr gelabbert es wird geangelt) der ist gut.
> 
> Ab nächste Woche werde ich es wagen.. (Inliner, Fliegen, Sbiro) und ganz entspannt (Berichte folgen)
> 
> @ll weiterhin TL


Moin mojn in die Runde..  Also das habe ich ebenfalls festgestellt am Anfang März an der Küste.. Gehen die Temperaturen über Nacht im Bereich von 0 Grad oder runter lohnt sich frühes aufstehen nicht. Vielleicht fängt dann mal einer von 30 Anglern frühs eine. Effektiver sind dann mittags/ abendsstunden in meinen Augen. 
Viel Erfolg alle und bis bald an der Küsteeeeee


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

LekkerVis schrieb:


> Günni, erzähl doch mal ein bisschen von Fyn. Fahre Anfang nächste Woche nämlich selber hin! Oder musstet ihr den Trip zwecks Corona abbrechen und daher gibts nicht viel zu berichten?


Leider lohnt die Berichterstattung wegen der Seuche nicht. Mein best Buddy hatte es zuerst und immer noch...und ich bin mit dem Sch....... nach 6 Tagen durch gewesen. Geangelt habe ich ein einhalb Tage. DalbyBucht, Assens, Torrö (seehundverseucht) und in Langoe ...... das war es dann.....


----------



## kneew

Moin, ich bin sonst all die Jahre zuvor bei Frei / Urlaub in der frühe hoch um zum Fischen zu fahren meist auch mit Erfolg je nach Wetter Bedingungen natürlich. In den letzten vier Jahren ging es aber meistens eher erst entweder dann wenn die Kugel - (Sonne) so halb oben stande, oder gar erst Mittags also das frühe aufstehen ab um 04 Uhr hab ich dann nachher auch gestrichen.. Und wenn man so einige Fangmeldungen wahr nimmt dann fangen die Angler eher erst so ab der Mittags bis Nachmittagszeit und vllt auch noch zum Abend hin, Also starte ich die nächste und übernächste Woche kurz vor Mittag..   Man ist ja auch stets am Probieren all die Jahre aber durch das Wetter Klima naja ändert sich auch vieles - aber es kribbelt auch ungemein in meinen Fingern ich brauche nasse Finger feuchte Hose und sandige Boots..   Das Gefühl wieder Kopffrei in und mit der Natur 'eins zu sein'.. In diesem Sinne TL


----------



## Mescalero

Zugegebenermaßen bin ich immer mehr angefixt von der Idee, mich ins Wasser zu stellen um den Silberfischen in der Ostsee nachzustellen. Es sind halt 750 oder so Kilometer einfach....d.h. eigentlich ist das nur im Rahmen eines Kurzurlaubes drin.
Erstmal geht es aber mit dem Streamer auf Hecht, das ist der Plan für den Sommer. Im Herbst dann wäre es möglich, eine Woche für die Küste abzuzwacken. Im letzten November war ich da und habe mich noch gefragt, was die Typen geritten hat, die bei 5 Grad und übelstem Mistwind freiwillig bis zum Bauch im Wasser stehen.....


----------



## kneew

Ja das ist hier oben so an der Küste wenn die Temperaturen langsam in den Keller gehen und die Ostsee so un gefähr am Punkt von 4-3 Grad stehen das man dann doch immer noch mal in die Fluten steigt. Aber die Jahre ändern sich 'leider' fischen tue ich meistens ab Mitte Dez da gehts noch mit den Temperaturen nachher ab Februar wird es dann schon brrrrrrrrr aber der Weg bis nach Hause ist dann auch nicht mehr weit.  750 Kilometer ist schon FETT da ist es dann eher Möglich wenn man Urlaubern möchte an der Küste 1-2 Wochen aber für nur mal eben so neeeeeeeee viel zu weit entfernt. Viel Erfolg auf Hecht Grüße


----------



## Ostseesilber

Letztes Jahr gebe ich dir Recht mit den 2 Wochen strengem Frost im Februar aber dieses Jahr konnte man doch ab dem Ende der Schonzeit durchfischen.


----------



## kneew

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr gebe ich dir Recht mit den 2 Wochen strengem Frost im Februar aber dieses Jahr konnte man doch ab dem Ende der Schonzeit durchfischen.


*Ostseesilber *
Bezog sich auch nicht auf dieses Jahr.  
Dieses Jahr war ich ja anoch nicht einmal los.. Das kommt ab nächster Woche


----------



## Janhh

kneew schrieb:


> *Ostseesilber *
> Bezog sich auch nicht auf dieses Jahr.
> Dieses Jahr war ich ja anoch nicht einmal los.. Das kommt ab nächster Woche


Dito. Zu viele Leute am Strand.


----------



## Nick*Rivers

Sitze gerade in unserem Ferienhaus auf Fünen  und genieße die Aussicht auf den Sturm. Wenn der Wind gegen Nachmittag dreht, wird es spannend 
Gestern das erste Mal los und gleich am Anfang einen guuuten Fisch vor den Füßen verloren...
Ist noch wer aktuell auf der Insel?


----------



## LekkerVis

Moin! Ja, wir sind auch hier und Windfinder auch. Wir gehen auch nach dem Sturm los.


----------



## Nick*Rivers

Wünsche dir/euch viel Erfolg und Spaß. Gibt ja zum Glück genug Möglichkeiten, die Pausen zu nutzen....
Bin im südlichen Teil der Insel Höhe Faaborg.


----------



## Mefospezialist

Freitag auf Samstag geht es für mich nach Coronabedingten 2,5 Jahren Pause endlich mal wieder auf die Sonneninsel.
Ich bin gespannt was sich tut. 
Ziel: Junior zu seiner ersten Meerforelle führen
zweites Ziel: Abends ein paar Platte fangen und hoffen, dass schon etwas Fleisch auf den Rippen ist.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja ich fahre auch noch einmal auf die Meerforelleninsel Fyn am 23.4. geht es los.... mein Buddy und ich haben da noch ein paar Rechnungen offen.....hat einer was vom Fynencup vom vergangenen Wochenende gehört?


----------



## Nick*Rivers

Schau mal unter ....https://www.go-fishing.dk/seatrout-open/2022-foraar-fyn-jylland-seatrout-open/
Fyn ist bei den Fängen nicht wirklich vertreten.


----------



## kneew

Moin, 
ich wahr nur einmal los gewesen mit nem Kollegen das war am 02.04 waren mit den Bellys unterwegs aber wir hatten 5 bft und der Wind trug uns immer wieder ans Ufer man hatte kaum die Möglichkeit sich zu drehen und zu werfen einfach n k**** Tag. Ansonsten war ich auch weiter nicht los obwohl ich richtig Bock hatte aber das Wetter der viele Wind aus den 'unmöglichen Richtungen' hat es mir jeden Tag nicht leicht gemacht mich auf zu raffen um los zu fahren. Hab dann mehrere Tage an der Konosle gehangen.. Heute sieht es zwar toll aus aber auch echt sehr Trübe im Wasser sicher noch der Rest von gestern ach man und wenn man sich das Wetter für die nächsten Tage so ansieht, sieht es schon viel eher versprechend aus. Denke mal das ich Morgen mal los werde. Gestern noch einpaar (Köder) vorbereitet und einpaar Fliegen sortiert den Rucksack bestückt mal schauen.. In diesem Sinne


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin,
ich war heute los. So wie kneew schon rüber die Wetterbedingungen Sonne und Welle waren gut. Aber das Wasser war extrem eingetrübt.....es gab zwar ein bisschen Fischaktivitäten an der Oberfläche aber gebissen hat nichts. Morgen würde es besser, mit der Eintrübung, hoffe ich. Aber wie immer, schön war es trotzdem..
TL


----------



## Musi1978

Mahlzeit,

bin gerade mit der Famile in Scharbeutz, hab aber die Wathose und Spinnrute im Auto. Würde mal 2-3 Stündchen watend in Sierksdorf los.

Fragen:
Schon jemand losgewesen dort ?
Macht das aktuell bei 4 Grad Wassertemp schon Sinn ?

Wo kann man am besten Parken ?

Grüße Musi


----------



## Ostseesilber

Mahlzeit, Wasser hat um die 6 Grad gerade. Also losgehen und probieren.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Genau rein ins Wasser, Fisch ist da. Parken kannst Du am Hansapark und dann direkt runter zum Wasser....


----------



## kneew

Moin, 
Nachdem gestern ja das Wasser sich noch sehr 'trübe' ansah sieht es heute schon besser aus.. Den gestriegen Tag habe ich natürlich meiner Konsole gegönnt es ist so crazy zum angeln fährt man für 6-8 Std hin und an der Konsole spielt man dann (ich persönlich)  15-16 Std hach man N.Y. und Washington D.C. bockt schon sehr schön ballern und farmen yääääääääh.. OK hab grad alles gecheckt (Wasser 6 temp, Luft, Wind OSO, 3-4bft) fahre nachher mal los hoffentlich drippeln meine Finger mit der Rolle genauso wie am Controller *lach*
Werde denke mal Strecke machen hab das Gefühl das irgendwo was lauert sich aber nicht so traut daher hier und da mal werfen reizen zwischen Inliner und Fliege die Bakanntlichen Dekore alle dabei 10x von (11-19gr) Köder in der Tasche und Fliegen bei 3-4 Stück man bindet ja nun nicht dauernt die Fliegen um..  Und die Urgestalten wie (Möre Silda, Stripper, Gladsax) habe ich alle gar nicht mehr wobei ich diese Köder auch gar nicht verteufeln möchte sie sind gute Köder aber wenn erst mal n anderer 'Neuer' Köder am Band baummelt so hat man sich an diesen meeeeeeerh gewöhnt als dauernt Wirbel auf Köder ab und Köder wieder ran..
Den Inno Sbiro finde ich immer noch sehr bis sehr, sehr gut habe von dem auch so fast jedes Model denke mal das ich heute aber mal 2x2 mitnehme (sink-float) 15-20gr die sind schnell aus der Tasche gezogen ohne viel schnickschnack gebaummel und werfen lassen die sich bei Rückenwind bis zum Mond. 
 
so dann mal alles fertig hier machen und noch n kleinen Snack machen und dann gehts ab die Post.. In diesem Sinne


----------



## zulu1024

Gestern ordentlich spinnen gewesen - 6h und bis weit in die Dämmerung. Es war gute Querströmung/Bewegung im Wasser aber kein Fisch, noch nicht mal ein Biss... Heute noch ein Versuch mit Fliegenrute.


----------



## LekkerVis

Kurze Frage: Welcher Internetseite entnehmt ihr Wasserstände? BSH?


----------



## Ostseesilber

Jo


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ich schau immer bei WSH und dann Pegeloenline über Karte


----------



## zulu1024

Strömung und Wasserstand auf BSH. Andere Quellen habe ich noch nicht erspäht.


----------



## LekkerVis

Sag mal zulu, meinst du dein Steelhead ist ein Farmflüchtling? Gibt es in der Ostsee überhaupt (noch) natürliche Steelheads? Finde das sehr spannend aber habe wirklich keine Ahnung von dem Thema.


----------



## kneew

Mahlzeit Nachtrag,
Die beiden Tage an denen ich los war (Dienstag & Mittwoch) das Wetter top Bedingungen auch aber wie es eben so ist *nix* außer schön zwei Köder gebadet kaum ein Angler in Sicht und wenn waren sie auch nur von sehr kurzer Dauer anwesend. Aber ok bei dem Wind der hier beide Tage war auch die Strömung naja aber man sagt ja immer nur wer Angelt der Fängt.. ; ) (Wasser war hier und da mal etwas eingetrübt aber dann auch wieder schnell klar Wind eher OOS). Es gibt sicher noch einpaar schönere Tage an denen was geht und der Weltuntergang waren die beiden Tage jetzt auch nicht für mich der Spaß dabei steht eh immer an 1.Stelle gestern da hat die BW mal wieder ihre tiefflüge absolviert aber dieses mal auch sehr tief geflogen.. Hubschrabschrabschrab Jungs und Mädels euch weiterhin viel Erfolg und Frohe Ostertage und viel Spaß bei der Suche ............................ nach was auch immer   In diesem Sinne


----------



## zulu1024

LekkerVis schrieb:


> Sag mal zulu, meinst du dein Steelhead ist ein Farmflüchtling? Gibt es in der Ostsee überhaupt (noch) natürliche Steelheads? Finde das sehr spannend aber habe wirklich keine Ahnung von dem Thema.


Gute Frage, die flossen waren ziemlich angefressen, besonders die Schwanzflosse am oberen Ende. Ich bin selten am Forellen See, aber diese hier hat mich an so eine aus besagten See erinnert. Der Besatz sah dort ähnlich lädiert aus.
Was mich bei dieser hier aber gewundert hat, dass sie Rogenreste in sich trug. Also hat diese doch gelaicht?

Edit: 

Kann natürlich sein, dass es eine normale Ausbildung der Organe ist und da immer bissl was dran ist... Weiß ich aber auch nicht genau. Das Fleisch war aber tief rot. Daher gehe ich von einem Farmflüchtling aus.


----------



## LekkerVis

Sind das denn Rogenreste? Meine letzten ausgenommenen Mefos hatten auch kleine Rogenstränge in sich. Hab mich gefragt, ob das Reste sind oder ob die "frühreif" sein könnten und schon Rogen produzieren, weil sie vielleicht extrem früh aufsteigen?


----------



## Zanderudo

Moin, gestern in OH einige Kontakte und eine 45er die mal mit auf den Grill durfe.
Setze ich sonnst zurück, aber ich hatte mal Bock drauf ;-)
Hier noch ein kleiner Film vom Drill:





LG
Udo


----------



## Ostseesilber

Sag mal LekkerVis, ist das die Infinity Q Seatrout mit der du fischst? Kannst du vlt. mal kurz die Aktion beschreiben?


----------



## LekkerVis

Moin Ostseesilber, du altes Adlerauge. Ja, das ist die Daiwa Infinitiy Q in 3.15m mit 15-45 Gr. Wurfgewicht. Ich mag die Rute total, musste mich aber extrem dran gewöhnen. Als ich das erste mal mit ihr fischen war, dachte ich, ich hätte Schrott gekauft. Sie ist sehr langsam, schwabbelt total und hat ein weiches Rückgrat. Bei Weitwürfen büst man etwas ein, trotz der großen Ringe. Sie ist so langsam, dass die Bisse im Spinstopp so gut wie gar nicht übertragen werden. Hatte es jetzt öfter mal, dass ich wieder ankurbel und mich wundere, dass es dort so flach ist. Das ist doch Kraut? Fuck, nein! Fisch!!! Dadurch hatte ich jetzt leider ein paar versaute Kontakte. ABER: Ich habe mich da total dran gewöhnt und wenn ich jetzt meine alte Balzer in die Hand nehme, dann wundere ich mich, was das für ein Brett ist. Denn die Infinty ist ultra parabolisch. Die federt wirklich alles ab und wie in dem „Tipps zum Meeeforellen Drill“ Threat beschrieben, handhabe ich das so wie der „Inselkandidat“, ich habe die Bremse ziemlich weit zu. Mit einer semiparabolischen Aktion würde das nicht (oder schlechter) gehen.


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

..... Falscher trööt


----------



## Ostseesilber

Nein, das ist der Laberthread ...


----------



## zulu1024

Ich war gestern am späten Nachmittag los bis es dunkel wurde. Es wurden einige Hornis gefangen. Auf meine Fliege hatte ich keine Kontakte und konnte so gut drumherum fischen. Zu blauen Stunde sprangen viele kleine Fische. Ich könnte gezielt buckelende Fische anwerfen aber kein Kontakt. Ich habe dann auf einen schwarzen woolly gewechselt. Eine Forelle folgte darauf meiner Fliege mit einer Welle bis unter die Rutenspitze, konnte aber keine zum Biss überzeugen.


----------



## Nick*Rivers

Hoffentlich lassen die Hornis sich noch etwas Zeit. Möchte Freitag noch mal schöööön mit dem Belly raus. Nicht das die mir ein paar Löcher in mein Elling pieksen 
Wenn noch jemand Lust hat, kann er sich gerne melden.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Na da sag ich nur eins , Hornigarantie zu 1000%


----------



## Nick*Rivers

Och, dann wird mir wenigstens nicht langweilig. Habe letztes Jahr zwischen den Hornhechten eine fette 64er Forelle rausgezuppelt. Ganz viel Glück dabei gehabt die in den Kescher zu bekommen. Vom Ufer schon nicht einfach, aber vom Belly noch deutlich komplizierter


----------



## Minimax

LekkerVis schrieb:


> Gibt es in der Ostsee überhaupt (noch) natürliche Steelheads? Finde das sehr spannend aber habe wirklich keine Ahnung von dem Thema.


Ich auch nicht, aber ich finde des Thema interessant, ich schliesse mich an. Ich dachte, Steelheads sind eine maritime Form der Regenbogenforelle, also eine pazifische
Art, so ähnlich wie unsere Meerforelle nur vom anderen Ende der Welt. Sie wären also auf jeden Fall eingebracht worden.
Hier also meine Frage an die Ostseeforellenexperten: Gibt es reproduzierende Bestände von Regenbognern in den Zuflüssen der Ostsee, die für
Steelheads sorgen, oder kommen sie alle aus den (jedes Jahr vor Weihnachten pünktlich geplatzten) Gehegen der Farmen?


----------



## Ostseesilber

Mich würde das Thema auch brennend interessieren. Das mal ne 45 er oder auch ü50er rauskommt, hat man ja schon öfter gehört. Aber mein Kumpel hatte beim letzten Trip eine 25 er, also offensichtlich nicht aus der Farm und wohl Nachwuchs.


----------



## Ostseesilber

Hab gerade nochmal gelesen und du hast es scheinbar schon beantwortet Minimax, 
Steelheads sind im Meer lebende Regenbogner die in den Flüssen und Bächen laichen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Und wenn Mann dann einmal so ein Drillt, dann geht die Post ab. Wahre Maschinen und mit Meerforellen im Drill nicht zu vergleichen. Bis Dato habe ich jedes Jahr das Vergnügen mit so einem Exemplar.....die Größte bis her hatte 60 cm und gute 4 KG , das war unfassbar. Der Biss wie ein Einschlag und der Drill hatte uns beiden alles abgefordert.....


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Hier das Foto von dem "Krieger"


----------



## Ostseesilber

Hattest du die auf deinen Wobbler oder auf Fliege?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Weder noch ........ das war eine Angelphase da hatte ich im Frühjahr alle Fische im Ufersaum gefangen und alle auf eine Hansen Boss Stevning 16 gramm, dann gucken die Meerforellen jetzt seit zwei Jahren nicht "Meer" an..... irgendwie wie immer....jedes Jahr gibt es einen anderen Köder und der liefert dann aber auch. Das eine Jahr bissen sie nur auf den grün gelben Gno, das Jahr darauf dann der Gno in weiß / blau/silber , dann den Snap in blau/grün/silber , dann der Hansen Boss ach ich könnte das noch weiter fortführen.....aber wie gesagt, da heute fast keine mehr drauf.....aber jetzt fangen ja die Inliner Sandaale ........


----------



## seatrout61

Wobei immer noch gerätselt werden darf...ob der Fisch gebissen hat, weil der Köder so geil aussah, verführerisch spielte etc....oder weil kein anderer Köder zum anbeißen da war?

Des Rätsels Lösung: Der Fisch beisst 100%ig immer auf den Köder, der am Band ist und nicht auf die in der Kiste.
Vertrauen in den Köder ist das A und O beim Angeln.


----------



## Ostseesilber

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Wobei immer noch gerätselt werden darf...ob der Fisch gebissen hat, weil der Köder so geil aussah, verführerisch spielte etc....oder weil kein anderer Köder zum anbeißen da war?
> 
> Des Rätsels Lösung: Der Fisch beisst 100%ig immer auf den Köder, der am Band ist und nicht auf die in der Kiste.
> Vertrauen in den Köder ist das A und O beim Angeln.


Deiner Aussage stimme ich zu 100% zu. Ich glaube auch mittlerweile, dass sie fast jeden Köder nehmen, wenn sie gerade fressen. Das Vertrauen in den Köder und das ausdauernde fischen ist der Schlüssel.

Meine Frage an Meerforelle bezog sich darauf, dass die Steelheads ja dafür bekannt sind,  kleinere Nahrung zu bevorzugen. Die meisten werden ja auf Fliege gefangen. Aber offensichtlich machen sie ja auch mal ne Ausnahme.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja stimmt Ostseesilber, da ich nicht zu der Fly Fraktion gehöre..... aber weist ja wie es ist, Mann muss einfach nur am Wasser sein und dann......


----------



## seatrout61

Ich hatte bisher nur 1 Steelhead von 3,6 (der 3,7kg) morgens auf blausilber Hansen Fight...und am selben Abend, aber an anderer Stelle meine größte Meefo 5,85kg (sh. Avatarbild) auf rotschwarzmessing  EitzFly(?) von Eisele (ähnlich HansenFlash, vom Grabbeltisch Angelbörse RD)...die restlichen 8 Touren in der Fehmarn-Angelwoche blieb ich Schneider)


----------



## Reiko P

Moin. Ich hab da Mal ne Frage an euch Mefo Experten. Ich fahre über Pfingsten nach Hiddensee (vor Rügen) und will mein Glück nicht nur auf Platte sondern auch auf Mefo versuchen. Struktur ist vorwiegend Sandboden. Nehm ich da nur Sandaal Durchlaufblinker mit Springer oder geht auch was anderes? Muss dazu sagen hab noch nie geziehlt auf Mefo geangelt.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Kann klappen, ist aber jetzt schwieriger. Grundsätzlich würde ich die ganzen frühen Morgenstunden nutzen also mit dem ersten Büchsenlicht und Abends die blaue Stunde ........ Sandaal kann klappen....aber die Silbernen sind jetzt wählerischer und nehmen eher kleine Köder. Da ist das fischen mit Spirolino und kleine Fliegen und auch mit lebenden Garnelen effektiver. Bei der Platzwahl such Dir Stellen wo Du Strömungsbereiche hast.... Na dann Petri


----------



## Reiko P

Ich hoffe Springerfliege tut´s. Ich werd sämtliche  Buhnenbereiche abklappern. Mal schauen. Petri Dank


----------



## sweazyy

Kann man es vor der Schonzeit nochmal probieren?
Bei uns gehts ab dem 15. September los.. 


Grüße


----------



## Ostseesilber

Natürlich...läuft gut


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Moin in die Runde!
So die Meerforelle hatte bei mir Sommerpause und private Schonzeit. Sonntag das erste Mal wieder los gewesen an der Holsteinischen Ostsee, quasi in unserem neuen Wohnzimmer 
Nur mal schauen ob alles passt und funktioniert. Vorweg es ist 3:2 für die Ostsee ausgegangen! 
Mit dem 1. Büchsenlicht bei geiler Welle gleich mal eine Forelle! 
5. Wurf Bombarde Fliege war die Rute mega krum. Fisch sprang ein paar mal so zwischen 52-57 cm hatte sie wohl! Nach drei Minuten strammer Leine war dann die Leine schlapp. Was war passiert. Vorfach gerissen an der Fliege.  Hatte vorher noch das Tackel gecheckt und alles ok gewesen. Kann mir es nur so erklären, dass der Fisch runter ist über den Steinen und die Schnur dadurch abgerissen ist. 1:0 Ostsee
Geflucht, gestampft und kurz zum Auto und neues Vorfach geknüpft mit der gleichen neuen Fliege. 1:1 mit ner kleinen 32 er. Dann 1:2 mit einem Hornfisch 35 cm. Dann 2:2 Ostsee. Mich hat beim Wechsel der Fliege ne Welle überspült. Trotz Watgürtel und Jacke ist das Wasser bis in die Unterhose gelaufen.
Dann nach 2 Std schöner Angelei kam das 3:2 für die Ostsee. Beim Rauswaten habe ich festgestellt, dass bei der großen Welle mein Watkescher mit wech gespült wurde. Selbstverständlich der Neue gummierte nicht schwimmende von Janzi. 
Ach ja mit der Sonne so um 08.30 Uhr die durchbrach, war es vorbei mit Bissen und ich machte mich auf dem Heimweg.
Neuer schwimmender Kescher ist bestellt!
Hier noch ein Bild vom Wetter und Welle an diesem Tag.
Rein gehauen.


----------



## sweazyy

Hakki Hamburch schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde!
> So die Meerforelle hatte bei mir Sommerpause und private Schonzeit. Sonntag das erste Mal wieder los gewesen an der Holsteinischen Ostsee, quasi in unserem neuen Wohnzimmer
> Nur mal schauen ob alles passt und funktioniert. Vorweg es ist 3:2 für die Ostsee ausgegangen!
> Mit dem 1. Büchsenlicht bei geiler Welle gleich mal eine Forelle!
> 5. Wurf Bombarde Fliege war die Rute mega krum. Fisch sprang ein paar mal so zwischen 52-57 cm hatte sie wohl! Nach drei Minuten strammer Leine war dann die Leine schlapp. Was war passiert. Vorfach gerissen an der Fliege.  Hatte vorher noch das Tackel gecheckt und alles ok gewesen. Kann mir es nur so erklären, dass der Fisch runter ist über den Steinen und die Schnur dadurch abgerissen ist. 1:0 Ostsee
> Geflucht, gestampft und kurz zum Auto und neues Vorfach geknüpft mit der gleichen neuen Fliege. 1:1 mit ner kleinen 32 er. Dann 1:2 mit einem Hornfisch 35 cm. Dann 2:2 Ostsee. Mich hat beim Wechsel der Fliege ne Welle überspült. Trotz Watgürtel und Jacke ist das Wasser bis in die Unterhose gelaufen.
> Dann nach 2 Std schöner Angelei kam das 3:2 für die Ostsee. Beim Rauswaten habe ich festgestellt, dass bei der großen Welle mein Watkescher mit wech gespült wurde. Selbstverständlich der Neue gummierte nicht schwimmende von Janzi.
> Ach ja mit der Sonne so um 08.30 Uhr die durchbrach, war es vorbei mit Bissen und ich machte mich auf dem Heimweg.
> Neuer schwimmender Kescher ist bestellt!
> Hier noch ein Bild vom Wetter und Welle an diesem Tag.
> Rein gehauen.



Schööööön, das macht Lust auf mehr. 

Ich werds morgen Abend nach der Spätschicht von 19-22 probieren, oder bis in die Nacht hinein, weiß nicht, was sinnvoll ist.
Samstag gehts ganz früh raus, 4-7 Uhr angepeilt! 

In diesem Sinne, eine schöne Restwoche euch! 
Grüße & PH


----------



## sweazyy

Mahlzeit,

ich möchte Euch kurz von unserem Morgen am Wasser berichten..
3:45 ging der Wecker, schnell hoch, fertig gemacht, was gegessen und ab ins Auto, knappe 30 Minuten zum Wasser.

Erst machten wir im dunkeln die ersten Würfe, keine Kontakte, aber dafür 2 kleine Mefos springen sehen - schön, dass gab Hoffnung 
Mein Kollege stand etwas flacher, ich bin schon etwas weiter rein, aber alles im Rahmen, angenehm zu fischen.
Pünktlich zum Sonnenaufgang, knallte es nach dem Spinnstop auf voller Länge nach dem auswerfen, "geil, Adrenalin, jetzt bloß Ruhe bewahren und ausdrillen"..
Knapp hinter halbe Strecke, sah ich die süße dann, hätte sie auf 50cm geschätzt, sie schlug einmal... kein Widerstand mehr, ab 
Ich musste erstmal kurz Sacken lassen & hätte am liebsten eingepackt.
Im März, bei meinem ersten Versuch, verlor ich auch schon zwei, jetzt, wieder kurz davor gescheitert. 
Versteht mich nicht falsch, der Fisch ist zweitranging, viele lass ich wieder in ihrem Gebiet zurück, die anderen rutschen mir vor dem waidgerechten töten leider aus den Händen, so ein Pech aber auch  
Aber so eine Meerforelle wäre schon was feines 

Die Zeit am Wasser zählt, was auch wieder heute unbezahlbar war.
Etwas enttäuscht & traurig bin ich aber trotzdem, muss ich ehrlich sagen - es ist sehr speziell und ein ganz anderes Gefühl, als wenn ich jetzt den Hecht dran hab.
Umso schöner war es, im Sonnenaufgang einen Drill gehabt zu haben, leider den Fisch auf Sicht verloren.

Ein paar allgemeine Fragen:

Drilling oder Einzelhaken?
Ich fische Einzelhaken, wurde mir hier, auch damals so empfohlen, sind sie zu groß, zu klein??
Größere Köder habe ich mit Größeren Haken bestückt, kleinere, mit kleinen
Den Fisch so lang wie möglich unten halten?
Einfach nur etwas Pech?
Mein Bauchgefühl sagt, beim nächsten mal Drilling zu probieren, aber vielleicht täusche ich mich auch, ich weiß es nicht.

Als Rute habe ich die Abu Garcia Sölv Ag3, 7-22g mit einer 3000er Freams, sie ist schon sehr fein & sensibel (auch auf Empfehlung von Euch, ein großes Dankeschön nochmal )


Ich werde nicht aufgeben und tapfer bleiben, dass Leben geht weiter!

Beste Grüße aus Meck-Pomm


----------



## silverfish

Nicht traurig sein,daß die Mefo ausstieg. Du hast sie ja immerhin gesehen.
Sowas nennt man fließendes Releasen.


----------



## Windfinder

Scheint nur Pech gewesen zu sein. Du wirst den Bann noch brechen!!!


----------



## Ostseesilber

Moin sweazyy,
fische auch weitgehend Einzelhaken, Gamakatsu LS 3424F in 2/0.

Nur gerade den Sandeel fische ich an einem scharfen 4er Drilling, VMC BK.
Ich habe auch bei den längeren Ködern das Gefühl, dass die Hakquote mit Drilling zunimmt.
Je länger der Köder ist, um so mehr Fläche hat der Fisch, um am Haken vorbei zu schnappen.


----------



## Mefourlauber

Betrachte es als Ansparphase  Dafür bleibt in der Hauptsaison ne Dicke hängen.
Und alle haben es schon oft geschrieben: die Aussteiger sind beim MF Angeln quasi mit eingebaut. Das wird schon


----------



## sweazyy

Konnte nicht anders, Savage Gear Salmonid 12-30g, schöner straffer, schneller Blank 
(die Abu bleibt im Winter öfters heim heh)


----------



## Mefourlauber

Glückwunsch zur Neuanschaffung! Ich habe beide, die Sölv und die Salmonoid, auch 12-30 Gramm. Seit ich die Sölv habe ist die Samonoid  allerdings aus dem Rennen. Bin mal gespannt wie Deine Erfahrungen sind.


----------



## sweazyy

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Neuanschaffung! Ich habe beide, die Sölv und die Salmonoid, auch 12-30 Gramm. Seit ich die Sölv habe ist die Samonoid  allerdings aus dem Rennen. Bin mal gespannt wie Deine Erfahrungen sind.


Die Sölv war mir etwas zu weich und wabbelig, weiß nicht, finde die Salmonid vom Trockenwedeln schon "besser" - wird morgen am Wasser getestet, vielleicht bekommt man ja noch eine


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Bleib bei dem Einzelhaken, langfristig sind die Aussteiger geringer damit, so meine Erfahrungen aus den Jahren! Das wird schon!


----------



## Mefourlauber

sweazyy schrieb:


> Die Sölv war mir etwas zu weich und wabbelig, weiß nicht, finde die Salmonid vom Trockenwedeln schon "besser" - wird morgen am Wasser getestet, vielleicht bekommt man ja noch eine


Ich wünsche es dir jedenfalls!
Die Salmonoid ist mir persönlich zu straff, aber jetzt hast ja beide und kannst vergleichen.
Berichte mal zugegebener Zeit.


----------



## LekkerVis

Moin Sweazzy, 
ich hab dazu auch mal einen Thread eröffnet vor ca. drei Jahren, weil ich eine so krass hohe Aussteigerquote hatte. Das hat sich inzwischen sehr verbessert. Haben auch einige Leute sehr interessante Sachen zu geschrieben. Ich meine der Titel war TIPPS ZUM MEERFORELLENDRILL hier im Forum. Ich habe sehr viel mit Einzelhaken und Drillingen und harten und weichen Ruten und Bremseinstellungen experimentiert. Inzwischen ist meine Quote sehr gut. Aber wie auch schon geschrieben wurde: Aussteiger gehören - mehr als bei jeder anderen Fischart - dazu! Ist aber auch irgendwie geil und macht die Magie dieses unglaublich tollen Fischs aus!!!


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

... Und was ist das Ergebnis deiner experimente wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## sweazyy

Hallo Leute, es blieb ruhig heute früh, waren auch nur von 6-9 im Wasser, morgen dann der Finale Versuch, (dann mal Abends) vor der Schonzeit, kaum Welle, eher Ententeich, sehr nördlich, offene Küste  

LekkerVis ich schau mir das ganze mal an, ich danke dir


----------



## Ostseesilber

Salmonoid...schöne Rute


----------



## LekkerVis

Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> ... Und was ist das Ergebnis deiner experimente wenn ich fragen darf?


"Ich habe mir eine sehr weiche Rute gekauft. Die ist so weich, dass Kollegen, denen ich sie in die Hand drücke, sagen, sie sei viel zu schwabbelig. Allerdings stelle ich die Bremse ziemlich fest ein. Die Rute halte ich während der Köderführung in einer Linie mit der Schnur. Wenn der Fisch einsteigt, ballert er also ohne Puffer auf die fest eingestellte Bremse und hakt sich selbst. Danach lege ich die Rute in einen rechten Winkel zur Schnur und lasse die Rute arbeiten. Da sie so weich ist, federt sie jeden Sprung und Kopfschlag ab. Ich belasse es bei der Bremseinstellung und fummel während des Drills nicht mehr daran herum. Im Übrigen hab ich festgestellt, dass das Fischen mit Einzel- oder Drillingshaken keinen Unterschied macht. Die Aussteigerquote ist gleich. Allerdings macht das Fischen mit Inliner-Ködern einen sehr großen Unterschied. Feststehende Haken, wie bei Spökets und co, geben dem Fisch die Möglichkeit sich rauszuhebeln"


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Genauso ist es LekkerVis, ich fische zwar mit einer härteren Rute ,aber alles andere praktiziere ich genauso wie Du.


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Sooo Angelgemeinde,

ich benötige mal eure Erfahrungen mit Sbirolino oder Bombarde Ruten 3,90 mtr. Ich suche für mich gerade eine 3,90 mtr Rute und möchte von euch dazu Erfahrungen und Vorschläge sammeln, was nach eurer Meinung nach die -Beste- Rute dafür ist. Ich fische wie bereits bekannt an der offenen Ostseeküste auf Mefo‘s. 
Danke vorab für eure Beiträge.


----------



## Mefourlauber

Moin Hakki,

schau dir mal die Sportex Xclusive Trout an. 3,90 Meter, WG 10-30. Ein dreiteiliger Stecken.
Viel Erfolg bei Suche und Auswahl.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin Hakki,
ist ein schöner Tipp vom Mefourlauber und mit Sicherheit alles Geschmacksache. Ich habe auch einmal eine drei teilige Rute zum Meerforellenangeln genutzt und kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das, das gar nicht so meins war, weil ständig ein Steckteil immer leicht verdrehte und das mega nervig war. Mir stellt sich die Frage warum Du so eine lange Rute brauchst. Ich habe mir die empfohlene Rute von Jesco Perlschutter zugelegt . Mit der fischt Jesco auch und die ist 3,15 Meter. Ab nächste Woche starte ich in die Herbstsaison und werde natürlich auch mit der Rute fischen und mit Spiro. Ich werde berichten.....und Du stellst Dich neben mir und testes mal selber ....


----------



## Mefourlauber

Ja, eine 3,90er gibt es wohl nur dreiteilig oder als Tele. Tele käme für nicht in Frage.
ich denke mal, dass sich eine Sportex nicht verdreht, meine diversen Sportex tun es alle nicht, auch wenn es nur 2 teilige sind. Die sitzen bombenfest.
Gefragt war ja 3,90. Mir wäre dass für das MF- Fischen auch zu lang, auch wenn diese Länge bei langen Sbirovorfächern unbestreitbare Vorteile hat.


----------



## seatrout61

Muss es denn unbedingt 3,90 sein?...würde beim keschern eher behindern...gibt doch auch 2-teilige in 3,30...hatte selber mal eine Fenwick IronFeather.


----------



## Tomasz

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin Hakki,
> ist ein schöner Tipp vom Mefourlauber und mit Sicherheit alles Geschmacksache. Ich habe auch einmal eine drei teilige Rute zum Meerforellenangeln genutzt und kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das, das gar nicht so meins war, weil ständig ein Steckteil immer leicht verdrehte und das mega nervig war. Mir stellt sich die Frage warum Du so eine lange Rute brauchst. Ich habe mir die empfohlene Rute von Jesco Perlschutter zugelegt . Mit der fischt Jesco auch und die ist 3,15 Meter. Ab nächste Woche starte ich in die Herbstsaison und werde natürlich auch mit der Rute fischen und mit Spiro. Ich werde berichten.....und Du stellst Dich neben mir und testes mal selber ....



Mir wären 3,90 m auch zu lang. Allerdings ist meine derzeitige Meerforellenangel mit 2,95 m für das Sbirolinoangeln etwas zu kurz. Welche Rute in 3,15 m fischt Du denn, bzw. welche hat Jesco empfohlen? Ich kenne zwar ein oder zwei Artikel von ihm hier im AB, aber da sagt er nichts zur Rute.  

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

... Und einfach das vorfach 20cm kürzer machen ist keine Alternative?
Ich behaupte mal der Forelle ist es egal, ob die fliege da jetzt 1,7836m hinter dem sbiro schwimmt oder 1,9752m


----------



## silverfish

Sportexruten favorisiere ich auch . 3.90 wären mir auch zu lang . Gibt es sie auch 3.30-3.60 ? Und evtl. mit WG bis 60gr.?


----------



## Tomasz

Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> ... Und einfach das vorfach 20cm kürzer machen ist keine Alternative?
> Ich behaupte mal der Forelle ist es egal, ob die fliege da jetzt 1,7836m hinter dem sbiro schwimmt oder 1,9752m



Ich habe noch nie mit Sbirolino geangelt und habe daher keine Ahnung ob die 20 cm etwas ausmachen? Grundsätzlich wird der Sbirolino jedoch schon eine Scheuchwirkung haben, oder etwa nicht? 
Gerade im letzten Jahr habe ich jede Menge reiner Sbirolinoangler getroffen, deren Ruten eigentlich mindestens 3,10 m bzw. eher länger waren.
Da ich mir eh eine neue Rute zulegen will, könnte diese dann eben auch etwas länger ausfallen als meine alte.
Hättest Du denn sonst eine Tipp für eine Sbirolinorute?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

Ich bin auch kein sbiro Angler. Aber wenn ein hektisch tänzelnder, blitzender oder knallbunter Blinker eine Forelle nicht von abhält eine springerfliege zu nehmen, dann wird ein ruhig durchs Wasser ziehender, durchsichtiger sbiro das auch nicht tun.


----------



## Ostseesilber

Moin,
vor vielen Jahren gab es die Diskussion zur idealen spiro Rute schon einmal und ich meine das unter anderem Barben Ruten (zB Daiwa Barbel...) wegen Länge und Blankeigenschaften empfohlen wurden. Kann ich leider nichts zu sagen, da ich auf Mefo nur selten mit spiro/Fliege fische und wenn, dann mit der „normalen“ Mefo- Peitsche.
Der Jesco nutzt glaube ich die zebco inshore, ist in 3.16 m bestimmt spiro tauglich.


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Danke für Eure ersten Reaktionen, mega.

seatrout61 ja es soll unbedingt eine 3,90 mtr. Rute sein, da ich 4,10 - 4,30 mtr lange Vorfächer testen möchte.

Salmoniden-Fan und  @ all

und es macht erheblich etwas aus, wie lang das Vorfach ist! Jeder cm zählt hier wirklich.
Durch meine jetzt schon im 4. Jahr erweiterten Versuche, das derzeit praktizierte System anders und verschieden zu fischen. Da ich nicht nur schnell oder langsam ein kurbel, sondern auch switsche oder wie beim Pilken ( dabei die Rute seitlich vor und zurück bewege) habe ich bei ruhiger See eine Bewegung an der Wasseroberfläche, als/wie würde ein Uboot an der Wassseroberfläche das Wasser verdrängen, oder zerschneiden und wenn dann mein Vorfach zu kurz wäre, schwimmt genau dort meine 1 Fliege, wo das Wasser wieder zusammen fällt mit der Fliege zusammen und überspitzt und übertrieben gesagt, fällt die Fliege in dem Wirbel von Luftblasen nicht genug auf, ist für den Fisch quasi schlechter erkennbar. Meine Versuche haben mir gezeigt angelehnt an mein Angelverhalten, dass ich bei einer derzeitigen maximalen Vorfachlänge um 2,80 - 3,00 mtr immer auf dem längeren Vorfach um 30% mehr Fisch fange wie bei der 2,80 mtr Version. Rute Sportex 3,30mtr, Wurfgewicht max. 18gr.
Weitere Feststellung war, die Fische wurden auch wesentlich Größer wie zuvor mit nur kürzeren Vorfächern.
Meine Ableitung: Die erfahreneren „“alten Mefo’s„“ sind sensibler und schöpfen weniger Verdacht nach dem Ausschlussverfahren, hier ist alles Save, bei viel längeren Vorfächern, wie die, die ich zur Zeit fische.
Erst letzte Woche habe ich zufällig zwei Angler getroffen, die ähnliche Vorfächer fischen und einer mit einer Vorfachlänge von ca. 4,10-4,30 mtr langem Vorfach fischt und im Nebensatz dann die Größen seiner Meerforellen höher angab im Durchschnitt wie die Meinigen, war ich maximal ergriffen.
Und all seine Erfahrungen aus über 50 Jahren angeln mit Bombarde, und nur mit Bombarde angeln und seinem System, decken sich mit meinem kurzen Wissensstand extremst.
Und ich spreche hier kein Anglerlatein, oder gefakte Bilder aus dem Internets, nein der Mann führt ein Fangtagebuch und ich habe 2 Bilder dazu, wo er mit ner Mefo sich hat fotografieren lassen, da würde jeder von uns sagen, wow was für geile Lachse! Und nein es waren Monstermeerforellen.!

@ all

es kommt nur eine 3 teilige Steckrute in Frage.
Die Steckteile verdrehen sich nicht zueinander, da die Passung dahin sehr präzise gefertigt sind. Wenn, dann liegt es beim Zusammenstecken selber und von mir eingebauten Fehlern die zu einem verdrehen führen könnten.
- ja, ich glaube schon, dass diese ein Stück weit schlechter zu Händeln wäre aufgrund der Länge bei der Anlandung vom Fisch. Die Anlandung ist für mich im diesen Moment nicht relevant, erst später, sondern mir geht es um Feinfühligkeit und Aktion beim auswerfen und führen des Köders und der Feinfühligkeit beim Kontakt mit dem Fisch und das ableiten des Bisses auf meinen Körper.

Einige genannte Produkte werde ich schon mal in Augenschein nehmen.

DANKE und bitte weiter eure Erfahrungen mitteilen. Und Vorschläge zu der von mir gewünschten Rutenlänge Posten hier.


@ Meerforelle 1959 genau so machen wir es Ende Oktober!
Und gerne darfst du dann in meinem Kielwasser,  meiner neuen Rute und deren Erfolg staunend folgen und später dieses neue System dann testen! )

@ die unter euch, die hier nicht öffentlich ihre wertvollen Tips und Geheimnisse schreiben möchten, weil euer Wissensvorsprung den Unterschied zum gewöhnlichen Angler oder Anfänger ausmacht:

Bitte schreibt mich doch dann persönlich an! Ich würde diese Erfahrungen gerne mit einfließen lassen und nur für mich bewerten ob sich eure Erfahrungen mit meinen Deckeln und ich dadurch zu meiner neuen Rute eher gelange.


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Moin Hakki,
> 
> schau dir mal die Sportex Xclusive Trout an. 3,90 Meter, WG 10-30. Ein dreiteiliger Stecken.
> Viel Erfolg bei Suche und Auswahl.


@ Mefourlauber
die Rute hatte ich gestern in der Hand, die Routenringe sind mir zu klein und im Winter frieren mir dann die Ringe zu schnell ein. Das Wurfgewicht passt mir persönlich nicht zur Rute, aber das ist mein Geschmack. Bei den Testwürfen gestern, gefiel sie mir auch nicht so gut, weil die Aufladung für mich nicht reicht. Hinzu kommt, dass mir die Rutenspitzenaktion zu weich ist. Das ist aber mein persönliches Empfinden dazu.


----------



## Mefourlauber

Hmmm, das mit der Ringgrösse bzw. dem Durchmesser dürfte recht schwierig werden. Ich glaube nicht dass die Rutendesigner auf Mefo- und Eisbedingungen bei einem 3,90er Sbirostecken achten.
Die Aktion darf scheinbar also etwas härter sein, zumindest an der Spitze?


----------



## Mefourlauber

Schau dir mal die Sportex Xclusive Float NT & Light an. Gibts in 3,90 mit 10-30 und 20-40 WG. Gibts auch im Bergedorfer Angelcentrum


----------



## Mefourlauber

Oder die Daiwa Aqualite Float. 
Eine Rute mit der „ Float“ Bezeichnung könnte evtl. sogar eher passen als „Sbiro“.


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Sportex Xclusive Float NT & Light an. Gibts in 3,90 mit 10-30 und 20-40 WG. Gibts auch im Bergedorfer Angelcentrum


Hallo genau die Rute habe ich mir zugelegt, also die 20-40gr, 13ft. Diese Rute erfüllt alle meine geforderten Bedingungen die ich gestellt habe. Die Ringe sind auch ein bisschen größer als/wie bei der Trout. Bei den ersten Probewürfen habe ich festgestellt, dass die Aufladung der Rute zu der zuvor getesteten besser ist und hervorragend zu mir passt. Im handling muss ich mich erst noch an diese neue Länge gewöhnen, ist doch schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied zur 3,10 mtr Rute.
Danke für eure wertvollen Tipps!
Jetzt warte ich noch auf meine neuen Vorfächer, die ich mir bei Stroft dazu bestellt habe. 
Sobald ich das erste Mal damit am Wasser gewesen bin, werde ich die ersten Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Geschirr berichten.

Und danke an Euch für eure Anmerkungen u Erfahrungen.


----------



## Mefourlauber

Ja Mensch, Glückwunsch. Da habe ich ja ins Schwarze getroffen. Dafür sollte es doch ein Like geben, oder nicht  ?


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Tomasz schrieb:


> Mir wären 3,90 m auch zu lang. Allerdings ist meine derzeitige Meerforellenangel mit 2,95 m für das Sbirolinoangeln etwas zu kurz. Welche Rute in 3,15 m fischt Du denn, bzw. welche hat Jesco empfohlen? Ich kenne zwar ein oder zwei Artikel von ihm hier im AB, aber da sagt er nichts zur Rute.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


Sportex 18gr


----------



## silverfish

Den Stecken find ich interessant.Schade daß es ihn nicht bis ca. 50gr WG gibt.
Meine Bombetten alle von 40-60gr.
Na mal schauen was die Peitsche verträgt. 
Soll morgen kommen.


----------



## Tomasz

Hakki Hamburch schrieb:


> Sportex 18gr


Danke.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin in die Runde,
ich bin dann heute wieder los. Die Wetterfrösche hatten eine trockene Phase von 13:00 bis 16:00 angesagt. Na das klappte schon mal gar nicht , denn es pladderte non Stopp durch, aber egal ich bin trotzdem in die Fluten und ganz nebenbei stimmte die Windprognose von wegen Böen bis 55km/h mal auch gar nicht. Ja Fische waren aktiv aber vorsichtig. Insgesamt konnte ich drei schöne Grönländer fangen, die allesamt wieder schwimmen. Einen Köderwechsel auf Blinker in Heringsdekor brachte dann einen Hammereinschlag und genauso war die Rute wieder gerade. Blinker abtaumeln lassen und dann noch einmal die gleiche Attacke und wieder weg. Eine Schönheit war auch ein paar Mal am springen und einige Anfasser und Bisse gab es auch noch. Schön war dann die Regenfreie Heimfahrt   .
TL Günni


----------



## Mefourlauber

Ach Günni. Ich habe noch 4 1/2 Wochen bis ich wieder oben bin. Du fixst mich ja jetzt schon an


----------



## zulu1024

Hakki Hamburch schrieb:


> Danke für Eure ersten Reaktionen, mega.
> 
> seatrout61 ja es soll unbedingt eine 3,90 mtr. Rute sein, da ich 4,10 - 4,30 mtr lange Vorfächer testen möchte.
> 
> Salmoniden-Fan und  @ all
> 
> und es macht erheblich etwas aus, wie lang das Vorfach ist! Jeder cm zählt hier wirklich.
> Durch meine jetzt schon im 4. Jahr erweiterten Versuche, das derzeit praktizierte System anders und verschieden zu fischen. Da ich nicht nur schnell oder langsam ein kurbel, sondern auch switsche oder wie beim Pilken ( dabei die Rute seitlich vor und zurück bewege) habe ich bei ruhiger See eine Bewegung an der Wasseroberfläche, als/wie würde ein Uboot an der Wassseroberfläche das Wasser verdrängen, oder zerschneiden und wenn dann mein Vorfach zu kurz wäre, schwimmt genau dort meine 1 Fliege, wo das Wasser wieder zusammen fällt mit der Fliege zusammen und überspitzt und übertrieben gesagt, fällt die Fliege in dem Wirbel von Luftblasen nicht genug auf, ist für den Fisch quasi schlechter erkennbar. Meine Versuche haben mir gezeigt angelehnt an mein Angelverhalten, dass ich bei einer derzeitigen maximalen Vorfachlänge um 2,80 - 3,00 mtr immer auf dem längeren Vorfach um 30% mehr Fisch fange wie bei der 2,80 mtr Version. Rute Sportex 3,30mtr, Wurfgewicht max. 18gr.
> Weitere Feststellung war, die Fische wurden auch wesentlich Größer wie zuvor mit nur kürzeren Vorfächern.
> Meine Ableitung: Die erfahreneren „“alten Mefo’s„“ sind sensibler und schöpfen weniger Verdacht nach dem Ausschlussverfahren, hier ist alles Save, bei viel längeren Vorfächern, wie die, die ich zur Zeit fische.
> Erst letzte Woche habe ich zufällig zwei Angler getroffen, die ähnliche Vorfächer fischen und einer mit einer Vorfachlänge von ca. 4,10-4,30 mtr langem Vorfach fischt und im Nebensatz dann die Größen seiner Meerforellen höher angab im Durchschnitt wie die Meinigen, war ich maximal ergriffen.
> Und all seine Erfahrungen aus über 50 Jahren angeln mit Bombarde, und nur mit Bombarde angeln und seinem System, decken sich mit meinem kurzen Wissensstand extremst.
> Und ich spreche hier kein Anglerlatein, oder gefakte Bilder aus dem Internets, nein der Mann führt ein Fangtagebuch und ich habe 2 Bilder dazu, wo er mit ner Mefo sich hat fotografieren lassen, da würde jeder von uns sagen, wow was für geile Lachse! Und nein es waren Monstermeerforellen.!
> 
> @ all
> 
> es kommt nur eine 3 teilige Steckrute in Frage.
> Die Steckteile verdrehen sich nicht zueinander, da die Passung dahin sehr präzise gefertigt sind. Wenn, dann liegt es beim Zusammenstecken selber und von mir eingebauten Fehlern die zu einem verdrehen führen könnten.
> - ja, ich glaube schon, dass diese ein Stück weit schlechter zu Händeln wäre aufgrund der Länge bei der Anlandung vom Fisch. Die Anlandung ist für mich im diesen Moment nicht relevant, erst später, sondern mir geht es um Feinfühligkeit und Aktion beim auswerfen und führen des Köders und der Feinfühligkeit beim Kontakt mit dem Fisch und das ableiten des Bisses auf meinen Körper.
> 
> Einige genannte Produkte werde ich schon mal in Augenschein nehmen.
> 
> DANKE und bitte weiter eure Erfahrungen mitteilen. Und Vorschläge zu der von mir gewünschten Rutenlänge Posten hier.
> 
> 
> @ Meerforelle 1959 genau so machen wir es Ende Oktober!
> Und gerne darfst du dann in meinem Kielwasser,  meiner neuen Rute und deren Erfolg staunend folgen und später dieses neue System dann testen! )
> 
> @ die unter euch, die hier nicht öffentlich ihre wertvollen Tips und Geheimnisse schreiben möchten, weil euer Wissensvorsprung den Unterschied zum gewöhnlichen Angler oder Anfänger ausmacht:
> 
> Bitte schreibt mich doch dann persönlich an! Ich würde diese Erfahrungen gerne mit einfließen lassen und nur für mich bewerten ob sich eure Erfahrungen mit meinen Deckeln und ich dadurch zu meiner neuen Rute eher gelange.


Dann viel Erfolg mit deinem Experiment. Ich habe das auch schon durch und habe es dann aufgegeben. Daiwa Aqualite Power Float kann ich nicht empfehlen. Mit einem 20g Sbrio macht man mit der gut Weite, aber die ist dafür nicht ausgelegt, wirkt trotz des hohen WG überfordert und ist bei mir am 3. Angeltag im Mittelteil gebrochen. Ersatz von Daiwa kam schnell, aber ich konnte mich damit nicht mehr anfreuden und habe sie verkauft. Außerdem war es viel zu entstrengend und unentspannt auf die Dauer (und ich hatte nur die 3,60m). Ich hatte dann eine Sportex Carat CA 3,30 (gibts leider nicht mehr - ab dem XT Modell sind die viel zu brettig). Die war wiederum top aber irgendwie auch alles zu müßig und zu schwer auf die Dauer. Ich bin dann wieder auf die üblichen 3m Ruten zurück gegangen.  Thomas Hansen ist ebenfallls ein begnadeter Sbiro-Angler. Er fischt keine Rute über 3m und das Vorfach ist auch nicht länger als 2m - gibt einfach zu viel tüdel.  In Dänischen shops gibt es auch sein optimiertes Sbiro mit Abstandsröhrchen und Quetschhülsen vormonitert zu kaufen. Interessant fand ich auch die dänischen Sbiros die fast Wasserkugel ähnlich aussehen und nach oben und unten nur ein sehr kurzes röhrchen haben - soll sich auch noch mal tüdelfreier fischen. Dies habe ich mir  auch noch gekauft und liegt noch OVP im Schrank, da ich Parallel mit dem Fliegenfischen angefangen habe und mittlerweile danach süchtig bin  Eine Spinrute ist auch noch dabei, falls es mal die Wind und Wetterbedingungen nicht anders zu lassen.  Sbiro nutze ich nur, wenn ich zuverlässig auf eine Anzahl von Hornfischen (zum räuchern) kommen möchte, weil es einfach sehr effektiv ist.

Zu den Vorächern wurde ja schon vieles gesagt, gezogene habe ich an der Fliegenrute auch, ebenso verzwirnte. Ansonsten qualitiv hochwertiges Fluorocarbon nehmen - es darf nicht "soft" sein.
Die Vorfächlänge nehme ich nicht so wichtig. Grob Rutenlänge und gut ist. Mefos sind nach meiner Erfahrung nicht "schnurscheu". Die Vorfachlänge wirkt sich ja auch darauf aus wie tief die Fliege läuft. In meiner Informationsblase und in der Wahrnung einiger Fliegenfischer macht an manchen tagen die Sinkschnur statt Float oder int. den Unterschied, um eine Etage tiefer zu fischen. Kann man natürlich auch mit längeren Vorfach und beschwerten Fliegen erreichen...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Wir halten uns trotz keine Mefo Schonzeit in SH auch an den Kodex und wenn mal eine eingefärbte dem Köder nicht wieder stehen kann, dann wird sie selbstredend schonend zurück gesetzt.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde,
> heute ging es dann in die nächste Herbstrunde. Der Sandaal rot schwarz hat wieder geliefert. Zwei Grönis knapp 40 , dann eine Ü 70 die brachial in die Rute einschlug und leider eingefärbt war incl. Laichhacken und ein 55er , wo schon erkennbar war das Sie was anderes vor hat als mit mir einen Landgang zu machen, ergo alle Fische schwimmen über, ein paar Anstubser und Anfasser gab es auch noch und als Zugabe eine nackte Schönheit die sich im nassen Element erfrischte und dann am Strand ihr Gymnastikübungen machten. Da war es situativ schwer sich auf das Angeln zu konzentrieren.......alles in allem ein schöner Nachmittag.
> TL Günni


Ich hätte hier gerne ein Foto gesehen. Natürlich von der Ü70er, bevor jemand auf dumme Gedanken kommt


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Genau so ist es , die gibt es kein Fotoshoting ........der Fisch wird stressfrei wieder zurückgesetzt...


----------



## silverfish

Na na Fischstress.
Da ist doch ein Totschlagargument der Kreise,die das Angeln am liebsten verbieten wollen.
Sauberen und tiergereçhten Umgang mit der Kreatur soll man schon voraussetzen.
Aber gegen ein Foto , bitteschön auch im Kescher im Wasser spricht nichts.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Da hat zum Glück jeder seine eigene Meinung !


----------



## Ostseesilber

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Wir halten uns trotz keine Mefo Schonzeit in SH auch an den Kodex und wenn mal eine eingefärbte dem Köder nicht wieder stehen kann, dann wird sie selbstredend schonend zurück gesetzt.


...nichts anderes hätte ich von euch erwartet.


----------



## seatrout61

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Wir halten uns trotz keine Mefo Schonzeit in SH auch an den Kodex und wenn mal eine eingefärbte dem Köder nicht wieder stehen kann, dann wird sie selbstredend schonend zurück gesetzt.



Nicht das das jemand in den falschen Hals bekommt...wir haben natürlich auch in SH eine  Mefo Schonzeit: 

Küstengewässer 01.10.-31.12. d.J. für Fische im Laichkleid, silbrige Fische ausgenommen
Binnengewässer 01.10.-28.02. d.J. alle Fische

Schonmaß jeweils 40cm

Der angesprochene Kodex kommt an der Küste ausserhalb der Schonzeit zum Tragen, zb. meine gefärbte ü80cm im Februar, schlauchartig mit nur 4,5kg (geschätzt), die mir ausserhalb der Schonzeit aus den Händen geglitten ist...

Zum Vergleich: die beiden blanken Mefos ü80, die ich mal bei anderen Anglern gesehen habe, hatten ca. 8-10kg....meine Größte ü70 hatte 5,85Kg (sh. Avatar)

@ Mod: ev. verschieben in den Mefo-Laberthread?


----------



## Professor Tinca

seatrout61 schrieb:


> @ Mod: ev. verschieben in den Mefo-Laberthread?



Done.


----------



## Janhh

Moin, irgendwer noch unterwegs? Bin an den Höhenbeschränkungen gescheitert….


----------



## seatrout61

Im Mefo-Fangthread wird noch mächtig gefangen und gepostet






						Meerforellenfänge 2022
					

Moin,  Wind und Welle brachten heute ein farbenfrohes Männchen...       Viele Grüße!  Achim




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## LekkerVis

Moin! Kann mir jemand helfen: Was ist das für ein Fisch? Hab davon heute Nacht in der Ostsee recht viele beim Waten gesehen. Es ist kein Sandaal, glaube ich. Hat eine lange Stachelreihe auf dem Rücken, ist aber offensichtlich kein Stichling (der Fisch schwimmt natürlich wieder!)


----------



## Mefourlauber

Seenadel!


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan

Seestichling.
Seenadeln haben keine Stacheln und ein kleineres maul.


----------



## LekkerVis

Jap, tatsächlich Seestichling! Danke!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Was ist das für eine Kollege


----------



## Mescalero

Auch Seestichling.


----------



## Double2004

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Kollege


Drillinge dran und ab auf Hecht...


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Kollege


Als hätte Dori mit Nemo.... ;-)


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Double2004 schrieb:


> Drillinge dran und ab auf Hecht...


Hornhecht


----------



## Windfinder

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Als hätte Dori mit Nemo.... ;-)


Also ein Dormo?


----------



## kneew

ich hätte jetzt auf orange Barsch getippt..


----------



## sweazyy

Knapp 2 Wochen noch, dann gehts los


----------



## dirk.steffen

Donnerstag geht es nach der Arbeit endlich los


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Moin moin in die Runde.. Was soll man nur sagen..  Die mefoschonzeit ist fast um und das Wetter spielt dieses Jahr leider nicht mit.  Sicherlich fangen die ein oder anderen auch noch ihren Fisch bei 4 Grad Wassertemperatur,  aber ob das sinnvoll ist mehrere 100 km zu fahren und zu hoffen? So wie außerdem gerade die Temperaturen sind,  friert einem selbst die Schnurr irgendwann. Ich wünsche dennoch allen fleißigen Angler ein dickes Petri und hoffentlich auf bessere Temperaturen.  Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Waidbruder

kleinerkarpfen schrieb:


> Moin moin in die Runde.. Was soll man nur sagen..  Die mefoschonzeit ist fast um und das Wetter spielt dieses Jahr leider nicht mit.  Sicherlich fangen die ein oder anderen auch noch ihren Fisch bei 4 Grad Wassertemperatur,  aber ob das sinnvoll ist mehrere 100 km zu fahren und zu hoffen? So wie außerdem gerade die Temperaturen sind,  friert einem selbst die Schnurr irgendwann. Ich wünsche dennoch allen fleißigen Angler ein dickes Petri und hoffentlich auf bessere Temperaturen.  Gruß kleinerkarpfen


Ja aktuell bringts das nicht. Aber wenn wieder deutliche Plusgrade kommen, erwarte ich die Forellen im Flachwasser. Mal sehen wann...


----------



## LekkerVis

Ja, war irgendwie sehr still hier im Fänge-forum. Nicht mal Günni hat was gepostet... Das will schon was heißen!


----------



## LekkerVis

dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Donnerstag geht es nach der Arbeit endlich los



Hattest du deine Monsterforelle nicht an einem saukalten Januartag gefangen? Das wäre doch mal motivierend. Dezember bis Februar sind für mich die wirklich schwächsten Monate. Da schneider ich ungleich oft.


----------



## sweazyy

Und ich dachte als Laie, dass es jetzt so richtig knallt im Winter..


----------



## silverfish

Wenn du auf nem vereistem Stein ausrutschst knallts auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Ostseesilber

Dezember bis Februar vlt. weniger Kontakte, dafür aber Überspringertime.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin in die Runde,
ja ich habe eine Pause gemacht weil ich mich bei meinem ehemaligen Arbeitgeber für 6 Wochen zur Dienstunterstützung verpflichtet habe, positiver Beigeschmack mein Sparschwein freut sich wie Bolle und wird immer fetter. Am Montag habe ich meinen letzten Arbeitstag und dann begebe  ich wieder in den "Unruhestand" und dann geht es wieder an und in die Ostsee in die vollen....frei nach dem Motto..Rute raus die Jagd beginnt...und dann werde ich hier auch wieder aktiv sein....
Gruß und Petri
Günni


----------



## Mefourlauber

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde,
> ja ich habe eine Pause gemacht weil ich mich bei meinem ehemaligen Arbeitgeber für 6 Wochen zur Dienstunterstützung verpflichtet habe, positiver Beigeschmack mein Sparschwein freut sich wie Bolle und wird immer fetter. Am Montag habe ich meinen letzten Arbeitstag und dann begebe  ich wieder in den "Unruhestand" und dann geht es wieder an und in die Ostsee in die vollen....frei nach dem Motto..Rute raus die Jagd beginnt...und dann werde ich hier auch wieder aktiv sein....
> Gruß und Petri
> Günni


Ich hatte mich auch schon gefragt was los ist…. dachte auch an die Seite von U.K. und ob da etwas hängen geblieben ist. Na dann ist man gut dass Du das Vaterland unterstützt und mir bald wieder den Mund wässrig machst  Mein Zähler steht aktuell bei 88 Tage bis zur nächsten Silbersuche!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Bei UK brauchst Du nicht mehr reinschauen , da habe ich mich abgemeldet. Naja 88 Tage bis zu deinem nächsten Trip ist ja nicht mehr so lange. Mein Meefozähler für dies Jahr steht eindeutig über dein Zahl an Wartetagen......da geht dies Jahr auch noch was..... wie geschrieben, das Unternehmen Weihnachtssilber startet ab nächste Woche...


----------



## kneew

Bin dabei.. Endlich mal Urlaub wieder  Und das Angeln kann beginnen.. Extra Rute fürs Sbiro Fischen zugelegt und mal anstatt Sportex ne Savage Gear zugelegt damit ich auch an den Tagen los komme wo mal richtig Welle ist.. Köder jetzt noch dazu bis 28gr. sonst wie immer 11-15gr. ich verspreche mir jetzt auch nicht viel aber ganz nach dem Motto (ein trockner Angelhaken fängt keine F.....)..  Also ab Wochenende gehts wieder los und dann noch eine Woche oben drauf.. Man sieht sich hier oder am Wasser.. Beste Grüße aus meinem Spielzimmer..  Meine lieben Struhler.


----------



## Mefourlauber

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Bei UK brauchst Du nicht mehr reinschauen , da habe ich mich abgemeldet. Naja 88 Tage bis zu deinem nächsten Trip ist ja nicht mehr so lange. Mein Meefozähler für dies Jahr steht eindeutig über dein Zahl an Wartetagen......da geht dies Jahr auch noch was..... wie geschrieben, das Unternehmen Weihnachtssilber startet ab nächste Woche...


Ich habe von der Abmeldung gelesen und dachte, hier schreibst du auch nichts mehr. So war das gemeint  Na denn man Tau und Petri an alle die losziehen!


----------



## seatrout61

Wer oder was ist UK?

Ich war dieses Jahr nicht einmal in der Ostsee...weder angeln noch baden.


----------



## zulu1024

Fisch ist da, man muss sie nur suchen und sich nur gut einpacken. Am Wochenende, bei Ententeich, waren die Rutenringe vereist. Ein biss und eine ca 35cm auf gamarus. Die Woche davor sehr stürmisch mit Blinker etliche Kontakte gehabt und 3 untermaßige gelandet und eine vielleicht maßige hat sich im Flug verabschiedet. Köderführung momentan langsam und mit vielen langen Pausen/ hängenden Spinnstop. Links und rechts von mir keine Fänge wahrgenommenen beim den Speedjiggern, das war vor 3 -4 Wochen noch zielführend. Ich probiere an der Fliegenrute momentan ein Rig mit 2 Fliegen aus, funktioniert bis jetzt ganz gut. Baitfish hinten und vorweg gamarus.


----------



## zulu1024

kleinerkarpfen schrieb:


> Moin moin in die Runde.. Was soll man nur sagen..  Die mefoschonzeit ist fast um und das Wetter spielt dieses Jahr leider nicht mit.  Sicherlich fangen die ein oder anderen auch noch ihren Fisch bei 4 Grad Wassertemperatur,  aber ob das sinnvoll ist mehrere 100 km zu fahren und zu hoffen? So wie außerdem gerade die Temperaturen sind,  friert einem selbst die Schnurr irgendwann. Ich wünsche dennoch allen fleißigen Angler ein dickes Petri und hoffentlich auf bessere Temperaturen.  Gruß kleinerkarpfen


Einfach ohne Hoffnung hin und die Zeit am Wasser genießen  Wichtig ist die Fische zu suchen, jetzt noch mehr als sonst. Dunkle Flecken suchen, Übergange zu Kuhlen/Löchern und Kanten, Strömungen und seien sie noch so klein, etc...- versuchen das Wasser zu lesen. Leider wird es zeitig dunkel und da bleiben Schneidertage nicht aus. Aber das kann selbst zur "Saison " (März/April) passieren, dass man leer ausgeht. Vor längerer Zeit war ich im Gespräch mit einem Hamburger an der Ostsee, er meinte dass er bei jedem 10. Besuch vielleicht eine mefo fängt. Während ich das Jahr gerade ein Glückssträhne hatte und bei jedem Besuch mindestens eine maßige gefangen habe. Im Jahr darauf dann anscheinend immer mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden und mir ging es ähnlich wie dem Hamburger Kollegen. Das gehört aber dazu und demotiviert mich jedenfalls nicht. Hauptsache am Wasser sein .


----------



## angler1996

stimmt das noch, was ich von DK im Kopf habe  -Schonzeit Meerforelle bis 15. Januar, wenn gefärbt? ( also Ostsse , nicht  Ringköpingfjord, Wattenmeer)


----------



## angler1996

Fredningstider i saltvand
					

Her kan du se fredningstider over fisk og krebsdyr i saltvand




					fiskeristyrelsen.dk
				



gesucht gefunden

(i yngledragt)  Im Laichkleid - für die Nichtdänen unter uns;-)), gilt also nur  für gefärbte Fische 
Andere Zeiten an speziellen Orten stehen unten drunter


----------



## Double2004

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Dezember bis Februar vlt. weniger Kontakte, dafür aber Überspringertime.



Wahre Worte! Ein paar Tage im Januar an der deutschen Ostsee haben bei mir Tradition.   

Menschenleere Strände und jederzeit die Chance auf einen tollen Fisch. Auch meinen PB (s. Profilbild) habe ich Ende Januar gefangen und an der selben Stelle am Tag drauf einen Fisch gleichen Kalibers verloren...


----------



## Ostseesilber

Ich hatte meine Chance dieses Jahr Ende Januar, schätze den Fisch auf 4-5 kg, Länge schwer einzuschätzen. Habe sie schon gesehen, war so 4-5 m vor mir. Dann taucht die ab und schlägt mit der Schwanzfluke auf die Oberfläche, dann ist die Hauptschnur gebrochen (hatte ich nur dieses eine Mal überhaupt, das die Geflochtene 0,12 er bricht).
Da der Fisch ca. 40 m entfernt biss hatte ich ne sehr gute Vorstellung davon, was da am anderen Ende zerrte.


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Moin moin zZt. aus München,
bin leider noch bis zum 27.12. von der geliebten Ostseeküste getrennt. Aber dann greife ich auch sicherlich wieder an. Rute, Rolle, Fliegen und Ausrüstung sind schon in Wartestellung dafür. Ich hoffe, dass ich mit Günni dann wieder los ziehen kann. Wird definitiv Zeit. Und Fische sind da, ein Kollege hat mir erst gestern wieder ein schönes Foto gesendet. 
Double2004 ich hatte dieses Glück auch im zeitigen Frühjahr. 
Und ich schließe mich auch den Vorrednern an, im Winter muss man mehr suchen, aber wenn man sie dann gefunden hat, dann erlebt man schöne Stunden. 
Allen die jetzt schon los kommen, stramme Leine!
Meerforelle 1959 Günni groov Dich diese Woche schon mal ein, spätestens in 14 Tagen sollte es passen und ab 01.01. weißt du ja wo wir definitiv stehen werden! 
Schöne Advents u WeihnachtsZeit Allen hier


----------



## Waidbruder

Double2004 schrieb:


> Wahre Worte! Ein paar Tage im Januar an der deutschen Ostsee haben bei mir Tradition.
> 
> Menschenleere Strände und jederzeit die Chance auf einen tollen Fisch. Auch meinen PB (s. Profilbild) habe ich Ende Januar gefangen und an der selben Stelle am Tag drauf einen Fisch gleichen Kalibers verloren...


Sowas sollte man, wenn man kann, spontan entscheiden nach der Wetterlage. Kalter Ostwind und Wassertemperaturen unter 2 Grad machen wenig Sinn.


----------



## inselkandidat

Heute gab's eine Lütte bei -0,2 grad Wassertemperatur


----------



## LekkerVis

Fischt ihr im Januar dann an komplett anderen Spots als im Herbst / Frühling? Fischt ihr an tieferen Spots??? Ich war diesen Januar bestimmt 4 mal los und hatte nicht einen Kontakt. Freue mich über Ratschläge zur Spotwahl im Winter! Danke!!!


----------



## Double2004

LekkerVis schrieb:


> Fischt ihr im Januar dann an komplett anderen Spots als im Herbst / Frühling? Fischt ihr an tieferen Spots??? Ich war diesen Januar bestimmt 4 mal los und hatte nicht einen Kontakt. Freue mich über Ratschläge zur Spotwahl im Winter! Danke!!!



Also generell fische ich keine anderen Spots. Allerdings habe ich die Erfahrungen gemacht, dass sich Fische im Winter schon konzentrierter an bestimmten Spots einstellen. Das können z.B. einzelne Riffs an einer ansonsten monotonen Strecke oder aber auch Buchten sein. 

Wenn ich an der offenen Küste aber eine leichte Seitenströmung und tieferes Wasser in Wurfweite habe, ist "Strecke machen" meine Taktik. Ein Überspringer kann dann immer und überall beißen....


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Also ich fische die gleichen Spots wie im Herbst und im Frühling und das funzt im Januar genauso gut, allerdings muss man sie suchen. Nächste Woche geht es wieder in die vollen.


----------



## Ostseesilber

Ist ein spot der auch im Frühjahr läuft. Ist zwar auch tieferes Wasser wenn man mit 24 Gramm voll durchzieht, aber die Fische standen gestern Nachmittag in der ersten dunklen Rinne. Mein Kumpel hat insgesamt 7 Fische gefangen (und noch zwei versemmelt) und zwei maßige mitgenommen.
Ich hab einen Biss verpennt, einen Gröni und eine ca. 55 er leicht angestaubte Ellie released.
Der Fliegenfischerkollege hat eine versemmelt und ein Kumpel, den wir später noch trafen hatte eine blitzblanke 57 er.
Hab ich zum Saisonstart aber auch noch nicht erlebt, wie viel Fisch da unterwegs war.


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Hallo, also ich denke jeder hat seine Spots u ein oder zwei Wohnzimmer wo er jeden Stein, Blasentang, jede Gumpe kennt. Wo ma weiß, wenn alle Komponenten und Algorithmen die es zu beachten gibt, also Wasserstand, Windrichtung, Strömmung, Wassertemperatur, etc. passend sind, dann auch Fisch da ist.
Im Winter fischen wir/ ich und mein Bestbuddy auch diese Reviere ab und bisher hatten wir dort gute Erfolge.
Meerforelle 1959 flüggt seine Inliner durchs Wasser und ich meine Fliegen!

Erfahrungen mit tiefen Gewässern die eventuell tatsächlich bessere Aussicht auf Fisch bieten, habe ich keine. Da sind andere gefragt und aufgefordert ihre Erfahrungen zu teilen.


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Moin moin in die Runde und willkommen in der neuen mefozeit. Ich beabsichtige ebenfalls den ein oder anderen Tag bis Silvester mal an der Ostsee vorbei zu schauen und auf mefo zu angeln.. Wie immer erfährt man von fänge und schneider Tage. Also alles beim alten.. Obwohl bei den aktuellen Temperaturen es schon komisch ist, wie verteilt die fänge doch so sind. 
Was mich mal interessieren würde, in welchen Bereichen sich die fänge befinden. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.. Ich meine damit keine spots etc. Sondern eher im Raum Rügen, Fehmarn, Rostock, Darß, klütz, Ostholstein, Kühlungsborn, pöel, etc.
Das wäre doch mal interessant wie ich finde. Dabei geht es nun wirklich nicht um spots!!  Alle die ans Wasser kommen oder schon waren, weiter dickes Petri und eine schöne zeit. 
Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Double2004

Faustregel: Je kälter das Wasser, desto geringer sollte der Salzgehalt sein. 

Daraus lässt sich ja ableiten, welche Regionen/ Spots momentan normalerweise erfolgsversprechender sein könnten...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ja da hast Du recht Doubel 2004, da muss der kleine Karpfen mal seine Hausaifgaben bei Herrn Googel Earth machen


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ja da hast Du recht Doubel 2004, da muss der kleine Karpfen mal seine Hausaifgaben bei Herrn Googel Earth machen


Moin mefo 59.. Hinsichtlich den Gebieten mit weniger Salzgehalt kenne ich mich etwas weniger aus als ggf die jenigen, die regelmäßiger an der Küste sein können. Ein schluck aus der Suppe im Vorfeld wir da auch nicht ausreichen.  Aber dazu mal kurz um.. Ich weiß aktuell von fangen auf offener Küste, wo diese Regel im Grunde nicht zutreffen könnte. Beziehungsweise man davon kaum Kenntnis bekommt, da vielleicht die Strömung daran schuld ist, daß geringerer oder mehr Salzgehalt im Wasser ist. Dadurch, daß es so unterschiedlich ist, basierte meine Frage. 
Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Double2004

kleinerkarpfen schrieb:


> Moin mefo 59.. Hinsichtlich den Gebieten mit weniger Salzgehalt kenne ich mich etwas weniger aus als ggf die jenigen, die regelmäßiger an der Küste sein können. Ein schluck aus der Suppe im Vorfeld wir da auch nicht ausreichen.  Aber dazu mal kurz um.. Ich weiß aktuell von fangen auf offener Küste, wo diese Regel im Grunde nicht zutreffen könnte. Beziehungsweise man davon kaum Kenntnis bekommt, da vielleicht die Strömung daran schuld ist, daß geringerer oder mehr Salzgehalt im Wasser ist. Dadurch, daß es so unterschiedlich ist, basierte meine Frage.
> Gruß kleinerkarpfen



Also um den Salzgehalt einigermaßen einschätzen zu können, braucht es keines mobilen Labors. Tendentiell ist der in der Ostsee höher, je weiter man nach Norden kommt, weil das salzhaltigere Wasser über Skagerak und Kattegat aus Dänemark, also dem Norden, kommt. Darüber hinaus gibt es natürlich auch Süßwassereinläufe, die den Salzgehalt z.T. deutlich reduzieren...

Wenn man sich dann noch die Mühe macht und über Internetportale die aktuellen Strömungsrichtungen ansieht, kann man eigentlich recht einfach potentiell geeignete Regionen/Spots ableiten. 

Und dann heißt es: werfen, werfen, werfen...  

Ich komme auch nicht von der Küste, bin vielleicht übers Jahr verteilt sechs Wochen oben. Aber Strategien kann man auch von überall entwickeln...;-)

Gruß,
Double2004


----------



## kneew

Moin Mädel's & Männer'S.. 

ich fische auch mal so mal so meine Erfahrung mit Sbiro liegen dennoch je länger die Rute als bsp: 3,05m Spiro auf der Hauptschnur und das Vorfach 2,80 / 3,10m das mit der Schnurverwicklung u.s.w. ist mal so mal so. Fische mit 3,05 - 3,30m Rute (natürlich Sportex)  die guten alten Stangen entw mit Sbiro 15-20gr. oder Inliner 11-23gr der Dänische Sbiro INNO begeistert mich auch hab ihn in allen versch Farben + Gewichten. ich fische eben mal so mal so jenach Wetter und Welle bezgl Wind. (Hab mir mal eine Sbiro Rute zugelegt von SPRO in 3,60m und WG 5-40gr ausgepackt und entäuscht wegen dem Handteil ist zwar Kork aber der Stiel ist mir einfach zu dünn sieht aus wie n Besenstiel das kenne ich von meinen Sportexruten so gar nicht dass das Handteil so dünn ist leider).. Die Rute weiß ich gar nicht mal ob ich diese überhaupt mal fischen werde zwecks Hand-Gefühl da man es anders kennt. Aber was soll ich sagen hab die Rute im Internet geschossen und nun steht sie in der Angelecke..  

Zum Sbirofischen mit einem Schwenk von 45° und der Sbiro zischt an mir vorbei kurz mit dem Finger in die Schnur und das lange Vorfach streckt sich aus warte ca 10sek und dann kurbel ich ein also eine Umdrehung kurzer 'stopp' eine Umdrehung kurzer 'stopp' weiter und weiter je nach Fliege da einige Fliegen diese Stopps nicht benötigen man sie auch rasch einholen kann aber die anderen Fliegen mit ihren 'feinen härchen' bekommen diese stopps.. Bis jetzt ging und hing was am Haken aber ich probiere mich auch immer und immer wieder neu. 

Im übrigen habe ich mir doch diese SG 2 Shore Game Rute gekauft bei Fischdeal mit 3,05 und WG 10-34gr aber was soll ich sagen diese Rute hat genau das gleiche Handteil wie die SPRO Rute dünn wie von einem Besenstiel hab mich echt geärgert darüber dachte das die Rute auch ein etwas längeres und dickeres Handteil hat wie ich es von meinen Ruten halt her kenne.  Hier mal ein Link *zur Rute* wird als MeFo Rute geworben dachte mit dieser zwecks des WG könnte man auch mal anstatt nur 15-20gr Sbiros 25gr ballern.. Egal mich würde dennoch '*INTERESSIEREN*' was für ein Handteil die SG Salmonid 3,05m WG 15-35 wenn die jemand hier von euch fischen sollte!?

ich bin kein Freund von dünnen Handteilen bei einer Meerforellenrute Kork muss schon sein und auch etwas dicker im Umfang und keinen Besenstiel. 

Da ja nun die Tage und das Wetter sich wieder etwas besser eingestellt haben werde ich Morgen mal los hoffe es 'regnet' nicht den ganzen Tag lang wollte mal für 5-6 Std den Sbiro werfen  mit (weiss/pink/gelber) Fliege 5 Fliegen für den Winter und 5 Inliner plus 2-3 versch Sbiro's.. 

(Angel immer noch mit einzelhaken von onwer) denn Drilling zerfetzt eben nur das Mäulchen der Forellen.. Und welcher Angler küsst schon zerfetzte Lippen eines Fisches  ich jedenfalls nicht. ich mag geschmeidige feste glatte Lippen.. *lacht*

in diesem Sinne meine lieben Angel-Freunde/innen..


----------



## zulu1024

Dann maximale Erfolge. Ich kann dir nur raten gleich mit der Fliegenrute anzufangen

Die Die SG Salmo haben alle ein gleich dickes Hinterteil. Was ich als normal empfinden würde. In Kaltenkirchen bei Moritz habe ich mal alle begutachten können. Die höheren Gewichtsklassen über der 3m 10-30g sind wirkliche Bretter was die Aktion betrifft. Muss man mögen. Für starke Welle bestimmt zu gebrauchen, aber mir ist das nix. 19-22g sind Maximum. Wenn alles optimiert ist, kommt man auch bei windigen Tagen sehr gut klar. Und wenn richtig Welle ist reichen auch 30g mal nicht. Also noch ne Rute, oder doch lieber Spot wechseln

Edit: Kann ich nur bestätigen, Pink geht gerade sehr gut und auch alles andere was sehr unnatürlich aussieht. Jedenfalls am Wochenende war es so, da waren aber auch noch ganz andere Temperaturen. Wer weiß auf was sie nun stehen nach dem Umschwung


----------



## kneew

@*zulu102*4
Das stimmt da gebe ich Dir recht am besten gleich mit Fliegenfischen anfangen ich '_würde es so gern erlernen_' weil dann wäre ich nur noch mit den Klassen #5-#6 unterwegs.  ich beneide jeden einzelnen Fliegenfischer. Aber mit Sbiro gehts auch man kommt noch n stückchen weiter als der Fliegenfischer.  Zu der Rute von SG Salmo für mich ein Argument so eine Rute zu besitzen klar natürlich nur für starke Welle ich komme nehmlich mit meinen 3,00m und WG 25gr an meine Grenzen dafür dachte ich viel eher an dieser SG 2 Shore Game aber wie schon geschrieben das Handteil ist mir einfach zu dünn vllt probiere ich sie Morgen mal aus ansonsten gibts ja auch noch die SG 4 oder halt eben die Shimano Beastmaster CX 300m (im Basar) wohlbemerkt.  Ansonsten muss ich noch nach einer dritten Sportex schauen die mir das gewünschte extra gibt. Ansonsten fische ich ja auch eher leicht mit Springer (Grade jetzt zur Winterzeit -schöne knallige Farben) Und auch nur 'Polar M, Patteg in Rosa, Juletrue' oder ein zerrendes grün..  Ja das Wochenende lag mir mal so gar nicht bei dem Frost und lust auf Scheiben kratzen hatte ich auch keine aber (heute war das Wetter auch echt top) Mal schauen wie es Morgen wird dann werde ich mal gegen Mittag los preschen.. 

Danke für deine Zeilen und zwecks Info zur der SG Salomo ich muss die mal life sehen.. Grüße und Tight Lines


----------



## Ostseesilber

Aber als der Frost noch war haben sie gebissen, jetzt nicht mehr. Vlt. stört sie auch der fallende Luftdruck.


----------



## zulu1024

Ja, sie standen da sehr flach und gestapelt, da wo das Wasser noch 4°C hatte. Jetzt sind sie mobiler und brauchen wahrscheinlich noch ein wenig Eingewöhnung.


----------



## sweazyy

Was soll ich sagen, mein Tag ist für heute gelaufen.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Zum Start der Meerforellensaison (14.12) wollten wir heute unser Glück auf das Silber probieren.
10 Minuten vor Ankunft hielten wir an einer Kreuzung, da die Ampel rot war.
Als sie auf grün sprang, bockte das Auto vor mir ab, ich BLIEB WEITERHIN STEHEN, schaute kurz in meinem Rückspiegel und schon machte es Bumm, ein enormer Einschlag, weiß gar nicht, wie ich das beschreiben soll, ich dachte oh gott, wenn jetzt die Airbags aufgehen (zum Glück nicht), es war einfach nur für einen kurzen Moment schummrig und erschreckend.  (Mein Erster Unfall).
Vom Gefühl her dachte ich zuerst, dass müssen doch ~70kmh gewesen sein - wirklich Wahnsinn diese Kräfte.
Am meisten Tat mir die Frau im Auto vor mir leid, die ein 8 Monate altes Baby dabei hatte, auch ich wurde noch weiter, leicht in das Fahrzeug vor mir gedrückt.
Kopfschmerzen und im rechten Rückenbereich fühlts sich auch nicht ganz richtig an.

Hinten ist die Stoßstange komplett weggedrückt, die ganze Verkleidung zerkratzt und eingerissen, Scheibe am Kofferraum eingerissen, Rücklichter kaputt, Kofferraum nicht mehr zu öffnen, da alles locker 10cm nach vorn gedrückt wurde, totaler Blechschaden.
Bilder erspar ich euch.

Wie kann man so eine Situation nicht erkennen und mit ~50kmh innerorts auffahren ???? 
Sie kam schon halb heulend aus ihrem Auto raus, "es tut mir leid junger mann tut mir leid, oh gott oh nein".
Naja, Polizei eingetroffen, Personalien ausgetauscht/angefordert, 3 Aussagen wurden getätigt.
Deutlich war zu sehen, dass ich voll auf den Eisen war, weil hinter meinem Auto die Spur zu sehen war, die ich von der Wucht nach vorn zurückgelegt habe, sie rasselte ungebremst hinten rein.
Angeblich aufs Radio geguckt, als die Ampel auf grün sprang, sie ging nicht davon aus, dass dann noch ein Auto abbocken könnte & man evtl. 5 Sekunden länger stehen bleiben muss, geschweige denn ABBREMSEN SOLLTE, WENN MAN SICH SCHON EINER ROTEN AMPEL NÄHERT, AUCH, WENN SIE GLEICH AUF GRÜN SCHALTET (ein Schelm wer böses denkt, Handy am Steuer, dass wird teuer sag ich nur)
Nach einer Minute wurde dann auch die Fluppe bei ihr angesteckt, einfach nur zum Kopfschütteln.
Den Rest könnt ihr euch denken.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die Polizistin, ungefähr in meinem Alter war auchh das beste, was mir nach der Aktion passieren konnte. *grins* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sie sagte noch, dass es bei denen 3 "Nummern" bei einem Unfall gibt, 1= schuldig, 3 unschuldig, 2, konnte ich mir nicht merken, stand unter Adrenalin, ich habe die 3 bekommen und mir wurde noch eine schöne Heimreise gewünscht.

Lasst euch nicht ärgern.
Grüße


----------



## Windfinder

Gute Besserung! Alles andere lässt sich reparieren!


----------



## Ostseesilber

So ein Sch...ß sweazyy, geh zum Arzt, lass dich untersuchen, hört sich nach HWS -Schleudertrauma an. Kannst dann auch ggf. übern Anwalt Schmerzensgeld bei der gegnerischen Versicherung erbeuten.
Ich weiß darum gehts dir nicht, aber nehme es mit, kannst dann in neue Ausrüstung zum Mefofischen investieren.


----------



## seatrout61

LekkerVis schrieb:


> Fischt ihr im Januar dann an komplett anderen Spots als im Herbst / Frühling? Fischt ihr an tieferen Spots??? Ich war diesen Januar bestimmt 4 mal los und hatte nicht einen Kontakt. Freue mich über Ratschläge zur Spotwahl im Winter! Danke!!!



Frank Carstensen hat dazu heute einen Artikel (mit weiterführendem Link) veröffentlicht


			https://www.coastlineflyfishing.com/post/am-ende-des-temperaturspektrums


----------



## Double2004

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Frank Carstensen hat dazu heute einen Artikel (mit weiterführendem Link) veröffentlicht
> 
> 
> https://www.coastlineflyfishing.com/post/am-ende-des-temperaturspektrums



Tolle Artikel!!!  Vielen Dank fürs Verlinken.


----------



## LekkerVis

DANKE!!!


----------



## Windfinder

Da es mir aktuell zu kalt ist und zwischen den Festen die Zeit immer knapp ist, habe ich mich auf die Suche nach den Hochzeitsgesellschaften begeben. Die Hochzeiten scheine ich dieses Jahr verpasst zu haben, aber die Tanzbereiche sind noch deutlich zu erkennen!


----------



## Ostseesilber

Moin windfinder,
aber auf Tanzfläche 1 steht doch bereits ein Tanzpartner.
Habe heute telefonisch erfahren, das viele weitere noch an der Kyst unterwegs sind.


----------



## Windfinder

Der Kälteeinbruch hat das Laichen unterbrochen. Mit etwas Glück bekomme ich noch ein paar Tänze zu sehen. Bis vor zwar Jahren hat sich das Schauspiel fast vor meiner Haustür jährlich wiederholt. Nun wurde die letzte Fischtreppe fertig gestellt und die mefos verteilen sich bis kurz vor dem Schweriner See. Ich bilde mir ein, daß sich die Investitionen von Fischtreppen bereits schon positiv auf den Bestand in der Wismarbucht auswirkt. Hoffen wir mal, dass es lange so bleibt!


----------



## silverfish

Sehr interessant Windfinder.
Hoffentlich ruft das Aufkommen nicht wieder Absahner wie Stellnetzfischer auf den Plan.
Kenne die ganze Geschichte von meinen Jahren an der Sieg. Dort hat ich auch Mefos und Lachse beim Hochzeitsspiel beobachten können.
Alle dachten schon die Mühen hätten Früchte getragen. Aber die folgenden Jahre wurde es immer schlechter.
Ach manchmal wünschte man sich n Knüppel aus Sack.


----------



## dirk.steffen

Die Absahner gibt es schon immer. Leider können die vielen Blödsinn sogar ganz legal machen 
Hab mal beispielhaft ein Bild angehängt. Ich könnte jedes Jahr kotzen. Es waren in dem Netz noch mehr und auch größere gefärbte Fische. Bilder sind vor ca. 1 Woche gemacht worden.


----------



## LekkerVis

Moin Dirk, magst du mal genauer erklären, was du mit „legal“ meinst? Auf den ersten Blick dachte ich, dass es sich um ein illegales Netz in einem Aufstiegsgewässer handelt. Von illegalen Netzen hört man ja leider immer mehr. Dazu gibt es auch einen Podcast von „Dicht am Fisch“. Das ist ein ziemlich krasses Thema. Jedenfalls habe ich dann dein Posting noch mal gelesen und mich darüber gewundert, dass diese Forelle anscheinend legal ins Netz ging….!? Wurden die Fische am Ende befreit?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Na ja bei uns in der Eckernförder Bucht ist das mit der Stellnetzfischerei durch die "Nebenerwerbsfischer" genauso. Erste Fahne aufstellen so 250 Meter von der Küste entfernt und dann Richtung Küste mit dem Netz einen schönen Bogen Richtung Küste fahren und die zweite Fahne wieder bei 250 Meter aufstellen. Aber der Bogen liegt 50 Meter vor der Küste. Na und LekkerVis Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst das ein Fischer eine Meefo egal welche Farbe wieder zurück setzt, im Leben nicht. Die Fische werden dann in der Plastiktüte verkauft......iss leider so....


----------



## Rheinspezie

Moin, 
wurde der gezeigte Fisch befreit und zurückgesetzt? 

R. S.


----------



## Windfinder

Kannst nicht machen! Dann machst du dich strafbar! Da das Netz legal gestellt ist. Der besagte Fischer macht das schon Jahre so.


----------



## Salziges Silber

Das ist leider so, ich bin heute extra deswegen zur Fischereiaufsicht in Wismar gewesen. Die Netze (2) an der Zahl stehen tatsächlich legal. Es gibt kein Gesetz dagegen, das der Fischer sein Netz bis in den Uferbereich stellen darf und an Land befestigt. Hauptsache er hat es gekennzeichnet. 
Die auf und absteigenden Meerforellen laufen zwangsläufig in die knietief gestellten Netze. 
Meines Erachtens ein unhaltbarer Zustand, der nach Reaktion schreit.


----------



## Mescalero

Haben diese Leute eigentlich überhaupt keine Skrupel oder einen Funken Respekt vor der Kreatur?
Wahrscheinlich nicht, wenn es ums Geld geht, bleibt jede Moral auf der Strecke.


----------



## Skott

Mescalero schrieb:


> Haben diese Leute eigentlich überhaupt keine Skrupel oder einen Funken Respekt vor der Kreatur?
> Wahrscheinlich nicht, wenn es ums Geld geht, bleibt jede Moral auf der Strecke.


Nicht nur das, die sind sogar so saublöd, dass sie noch nicht einmal merken, dass sie sich selbst mittelfristig mit ihrer Gier das Wasser abgraben...
Ich hatte auch schon persönlich mal eine Diskussion mit einem Nebenerwerbsfischer in der Flensburger Förde wegen eben diesem Verhalten...
Die verkaufen dann die Mefos als "Ostseelachs" an die Gastronomie, die Fischer und die Gastronomen betrügen dann die doofen Touris...
Von Nachhaltigkeit haben die noch nichts gehört, da zählt nur das jetzt und hier...

Außerdem ist dieses Verhalten ein derber Schlag ins Gesicht derer, die sich im Binnenland für die Wiederansiedelung der Wanderfische wie Lachs und Mefo
ehrenamtlich einsetzen...


----------



## Salziges Silber

Was erlaubt ist wird gemacht, Nachhaltigkeit Fehlanzeige. So nach dem Motto... Wenn ich sie nicht entnehme holt sie sich ein Anderer.

Da hilft es nur sich mit den verantwortlichen Personen vom LALLF und dem Anglerverband in Verbindung zu setzen um das Problem anzusprechen.
Anfang des Jahres werde ich mich intensiv darum kümmern.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Da hilft es nur sich mit den verantwortlichen Personen vom LALLF und dem Anglerverband in Verbindung zu setzen um das Problem anzusprechen.
> Anfang des Jahres werde ich mich intensiv darum kümmern.



Super Maik!
Hältst du uns auf dem Laufenden?


----------



## Salziges Silber

Das mache ich gern,


----------



## LekkerVis

Moin zusammen, bin wirklich erstaunt über das, was hier geschrieben wird. Das schreit tatsächlich nach Reaktion. Salziges Silber, mach mal Meldung, wenn man dich unterstützen kann.


----------



## ragbar

Skott schrieb:


> Die verkaufen dann die Mefos als "Ostseelachs" an die Gastronomie, die Fischer und die Gastronomen betrügen dann die doofen Touris..


Weil das matschige Fleisch von braunen Forellen auch so gut mundet und regional und so,grr...hate.
Das kranke ist doch,daß solche Nummern bei dem ganzen Schützerkram sonst für legal durchgehen.
Da sieht man die ganze Heuchelei in den derzeitigen Regelungen.


----------



## dirk.steffen

Letztlich würde da nur eine Änderung des Fischereigesetzes (ähnlich SH) Abhilfe schaffen.
Nähere Ausführungen wo die Netze wann standen werde ich nicht machen, habe ja als Angler einen Abstand zu Fischereigeräten zu halten habe 
@Rheinspezie: Natürlich habe ich die Fische nicht "befreit", würde mich ja strafbar machen.
Maik: Denke das sollte man vlt. wirlich mal beim LAV anprechen. Vlt. können die da ja beim Laddwirtschaftsminister mal vorsprechen. Dokumentierte Bilder ich ich noch mehr (auch von anderen Jahren).


----------



## Windfinder

Das haben wir schon mal vor ein paar Jahren angesprochen. Da wird sich nichts ändern. Aber wer weiß, hartnäckig zahlt sich vielleicht aus!? 
Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und immer nen dicken Fisch an der Angel!


----------



## Salziges Silber

Das ist richtig was du schreibst, Abstand zum Fischereigerät muß ein- gehalten werden, das macht die Sache ja so schwierig alles zu dokumentieren. 
Wenn du Bilder von gefärbten Fischen in den Netzen hast lasse sie mir bitte zukommen. 
In unserem Fall stolpert man zwangsläufig beim warten über die Netze, da die Auftriebskörper der Stellnetze  kaum auszumachen sind. Der Stöter/oder auch Stöler genannt) im tieferen Bereich ist zwar klar zu erkennen und sicherlich mit einer Markierung gekennzeichnet, aber die Befestigung an Land ist unscheinbar. Ein klare Vorteil für uns. 

Sicherlich wird es ein schwieriger und langer "Prozess" werden. Aber gar nichts machen bewirkt rein gar nichts


----------



## silverfish

Windfinder schrieb:


> Das haben wir schon mal vor ein paar Jahren angesprochen. Da wird sich nichts ändern. Aber wer weiß, hartnäckig zahlt sich vielleicht aus!?


Na hoffentlich erreichen wir was, bevor es zu spät ist. 
Ankleben ans Wasser ist ja keine Massnahme.
Allen Meeresliebhabern  n Guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches Neues.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Was erlaubt ist wird gemacht, Nachhaltigkeit Fehlanzeige. So nach dem Motto... Wenn ich sie nicht entnehme holt sie sich ein Anderer.
> 
> Da hilft es nur sich mit den verantwortlichen Personen vom LALLF und dem Anglerverband in Verbindung zu setzen um das Problem anzusprechen.
> Anfang des Jahres werde ich mich intensiv darum kümmern.


Ich wünsche dir und den MeFos ganz, ganz viel Erfolg!


----------



## Windfinder

Kein neujahrs Silber heute! Aber der Kandidat hier! Bin mir nicht ganz sicher was es ist!? Der Bauch war blau! Sieht n bisl aus wie in der Karibik!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Eindeutig Seeskorpion


----------



## Windfinder

Ich kenne den unter knurhahn. Aber seeskorpion hört sich besser an.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

Windfinder schrieb:


> Ich kenne den unter knurhahn. Aber seeskorpion hört sich besser an.








						Seeskorpion
					

Moin   habe gestern als einen unerwarteten Beifang beim Mefoangeln einen Seeskorpion gelandet. Bis jetzt mein erster dieser Sorte und gebissen hat er auf einen Gladsax 27 g/schwarz. Wie häufig kommt dieser Fisch überhaupt in der Ostsee vor?           zum restlichen Tag kann ich nur...




					www.anglerboard.de
				



Sind verschiedene Fischarten ;-)


----------



## Salziges Silber

der seeskorpion ist eher unscheinbar im vergleich zum knurrhahn (oder auch seekuckkuck genannt)


----------



## Rheinspezie

Knurrhahn ist doch in entsprechender Größe ein guter Speisefisch - oder? 

Hat den mal Jemand hier zubereitet und kann berichten? 

R. S.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Knurrhahn ist doch in entsprechender Größe ein *guter Speisefisch* - oder?




So'n Knurr-Hahn ist doch kein Geflügel!


----------



## Hering 58

Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Was erlaubt ist wird gemacht, Nachhaltigkeit Fehlanzeige. So nach dem Motto... Wenn ich sie nicht entnehme holt sie sich ein Anderer.
> 
> Da hilft es nur sich mit den verantwortlichen Personen vom LALLF und dem Anglerverband in Verbindung zu setzen um das Problem anzusprechen.
> Anfang des Jahres werde ich mich intensiv darum kümmern.


Ich wünsche dir , ganz viel Erfolg!


----------



## silverfish

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Knurrhahn ist doch in entsprechender Größe ein guter Speisefisch - oder?
> 
> Hat den mal Jemand hier zubereitet und kann berichten?
> 
> R. S.


Nachdem ich am Syltefjord schöne Knurrhähne, bis zu 70 cm gefangen habe, aus Unwissenheit alle releast habe (Hausvermieter war kein Angler ),
wieder zurück in Deutschland , erfahren habe, daß die Filets oberlecker sind und der Rest den besten Fischfond ewer abgibt, mir fast was abgebissen.
Später dann paar Knurries bis 40cm gefangen. Lecker ,kommt fast an Seehecht ran .


----------



## Salziges Silber

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir , ganz viel Erfolg!


danke hartmut, wir sind alle heiss am kurbeln und der stein rollt.
aber anscheinend hat ein vögelchen schon etwas gezwitschert, denn es gab  eine reaktion!
beste grüße


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin in die Runde,
ich habe dann heute meine Silbersaison eingeläutet. Bedingungen vom Wasserstand her waren na ja.... Wind passte auch nicht so.....Sonne satt..... wurde dann noch überrascht , das Auto war um 0900 angefrostet.... egal......ich brauchte das Gefühl..... nach drei Stunden Angeln mit vielen verschiedenen Ködern habe ich das Angeln eingestellt, es ging nichts, null. Ein Flyangler war auch vor Ort und auch er hatte kein Angelglück.....nun gut, schön war es wie trotzdem immer. 
Gruß und Petri


----------



## seatrout61

Hehe, es ist Zeit für 2023 Threads


----------



## sweazyy

Andere Frage,
habt ihr Inlinerboxen/Taschen, wo ich fertiggebundene Inliner hineintuen kann?
Habe eine von Kinetic, leider aus Stoff, ohne Drillingsschutz geht da gar nichts, hab provisorisch erstmal nur Styropor genommen, aber auf Dauer nervt mich das enorm im Wasser.
An sich, für blanke Inliner taugen die Taschen, möchte aber auch nicht im Wasser montieren.
Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Mescalero

Diese Boxen für Wobbler von Meiho u.a. müssten sich doch eignen oder? Das Vorfach sollte in die schmalen Fächer ganz gut passen, würde ich denken.


----------



## Mefourlauber

sweazyy schrieb:


> Andere Frage,
> habt ihr Inlinerboxen/Taschen, wo ich fertiggebundene Inliner hineintuen kann?
> Habe eine von Kinetic, leider aus Stoff, ohne Drillingsschutz geht da gar nichts, hab provisorisch erstmal nur Styropor genommen, aber auf Dauer nervt mich das enorm im Wasser.
> An sich, für blanke Inliner taugen die Taschen, möchte aber auch nicht im Wasser montieren.
> Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar


Wickelbrettchen aus Schaumstoff, in eine Box ohne Einteilung verstaut oder in einem robusten ZIP-Gefrierbeutel.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Ich nutze auch das Wickelbrettchen aus Schaumstoff , in der Regel reichen mir drei fertig gebundene Inliner und dann noch drei Blinker. Alles in einer Klapptasche , das reicht mir pro Trip vollkommen aus, da ich überwiegend immer nur mit den einem Köder fische und wenn gar nichts geht dann Wechsel ich einmal auf Blinker.


----------



## kleinerkarpfen

Moin in die Runde.
Ich nutze seit kurzem ein einfaches brillenetui das es in jeglichen Formen, breiten und Größen gibt. Hatte vorher auch immer die nervigen boxen, wo sich alles vertüddelt und dadurch beim raussuchen im Wasser, nicht grad wenige verloren habe. Dann musste ich meist erstmal nach dem runter gefallenen ködern angeln.
Die brillenetuis habe ich noch mit etwas schaumstoff innen beklebt, damit ich die harken einhängen kann und das nicht so klappert.

Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Moin in die Runde und dickes Petri für 2023 u frohes neues Jahr 2023.
Eigentlich wollte ich auch schon längst mit Günni los, aber mein alter Vater war der Meinung ich muss erst mal Feuerholz  machen und da musste ich dann ran, Mann u Frau wollen in den nächsten Jahren ja auch noch warm sitzen. Daher verschiebt sich mein Einstieg in die Mefo Saison 2023 noch ein wenig. Hoffe auf nächste Woche ab Mittwoch dann los legen zu können.
Nun mal eine Frage an alle Küstenexperten Ostsee rund um Schleswig-Holstein und an diejenigen, die es auch interessiert!
Habt ihr schon etwas von den 70.000 regnbuerørred die vor Mushol ausgebrochen sind, etwas an unseren Küsten gespürt? Weil, da würde ich gerne gezielt drauf angeln wollen, wenn man denn weiß, an welchem Küstenabschnitt sie bei uns gesichtet werden und gefangen werden können. 
Vielleicht auch in Dänemark rund um Sonderborg. Über sachdienliche Hinweise würde ich mich sehr freuen.  Im Netz habe ich nur von Fünen u in der Bucht Musholm bisher gelesen.


----------



## seatrout61

Gezielt auf Steelhead angeln zu wollen, halte ich für unrealistisch...angebliche 70.000 Fische sind verteilt in der gesamten Ostsee nicht nennenswert viele...einzelne Fangvideos dänische Angler findet man auf YT.

Problematischer ist wohl der bereits festgestellte Aufstieg der nicht laichfähigen Steelhead in die Laichgebiete von Mefo/Lachs...darüber wird in DK kontrovers diskutiert. https://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=417200#p417200

Traut sich hier keiner 2023er Threads zu eröffnen???


----------



## Windfinder

Wo auf Fünen sollen welche gesichtet worden sein?
Ich möchte die Dinger garnicht in meiner Nähe haben. Die richten mir viel zu viel Schaden an!


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

seatrout61 
es steht ausser Frage, dass so ein Ausbruch sicherlich problematisch ist. Darüber möchte ich nicht diskutieren..
die Videos habe ich auch gesehen und alle bisher in DK veröffentlichte Berichte habe ich gelesen, ich war direkt 1 Woche nach dem Ausbruch vor Ort in der Bucht vor Musholm und an dem Tag und auch anderen Tagen kann ich dir sagen, wird deine These wiederlegt, dass man sie nicht direkt beangeln kann. Einige haben in 6 Std über 14 Stk gefangen. Darum geht es mir auch nicht, um wie und womit man sie direkt beangeln kann und wie und wodurch man sie erkennt.
Sondern darum über Infos, wo sie zur Zeit gesichtet werden, Holstein, MeckPom, Fynen, Aabenraa, Förde, Sonderborg etc. Nur darum wo einer mehrere gefangen hat, oder Trupps ziehen gesehen hat!

Windfinder 
Snave, Nordskov, Kerteminde, Tørresø Strand, Dalby Bugt, Nordhuse sind bisher gemeldete Fangplätze von mehreren Steals.


----------



## seatrout61

Dann hast du meinen Post nicht verstanden Hakki...je weiter weg die von den Fischzuchten kommen, desto weniger konzentriert sind die unterwegs und desto weniger kann man dann gezielt drauf angeln.

Ausgebüxte Steelheads konnte man auch schon früher immer mal fangen...ist mir auch schon mit einem richtigen Brummer geglückt...aber das ist IMHO reiner Zufall...und nicht Ergebnis gezielter Angelei.

Aber vielleicht teilt dir ja jemand gesichtete Trupps oder seine Fänge mehrerer Fische mit


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Dann hast du meinen Post nicht verstanden Hakki...je weiter weg die von den Fischzuchten kommen, desto weniger konzentriert sind die unterwegs und desto weniger kann man dann gezielt drauf angeon.
> 
> Ausgebüxte Steelheads konnte man auch schon früher immer mal fangen...ist mir auch schon mit einem richtigen Brummer geglückt...aber das ist IMHO reinerZufall...und nicht Ergebnis gezielter Angelei.
> 
> Aber vielleicht teilt dir ja jemand gesichtete Trupps oder seine Fänge mehrerer Fische mit


..doch ich habe deine Nachricht verstanden und natürlich verteilen sie sich auf ein riesiges Gebiet der Ostsee und desto weiter sie vom Ausgangspunkt des Ausbruchsortes entfernt sind, desto kleiner werden die Trupp‘s, völlig klar.
Dennoch besteht immer noch die Möglichkeit, dass mehrere Renbos die Küstenlinie unsicher machen, sie sind genauso in Trupps u. Schwärmen unterwegs, wie unsere Mefo’s auch, die Mefo Schwärme sind nur nicht so deutlich zu sichten. Renbos sind durch ihre Körpermasse und einzigartiger Bug-Welle gut zu erkennen, wenn man denn eine ungefähre Ahnung hat, wo sie sich gerade bewegen. 
Und genau dafür ist doch unser Forum hier sehr wichtig, wir wollen den Winkingern doch helfen diese Brocken aus unseren Gewässern zu entfernen und da hilft doch jeder gerne mit Info‘s dazu bei,  damit unsere Mefo’s es besser haben, oder nicht? 
Also ich habe damit kein Problem solche Informationen mit dem Forum hier zu teilen.


----------



## Ostseesilber

Viel Feuerholz Hakki
Zur anderen Thematik hast ne PN.


----------



## Windfinder

Heute war ich auf mehreren Hochzeiten!


----------



## Hakki Hamburch

Windfinder schrieb:


> Heute war ich auf mehreren Hochzeiten!


Tolle Beobachtungen und schön zu sehen, wie das Ökosystem da noch funktioniert


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

Moin in die Runde,
ich habe dann heute bei guten Bedingungen meinen 2. Trip in diesem Jahr gestartet und es war genauso wie letzte Woche. Nach 3 Stunden habe ich die Segel gestrichen, es ging gar nichts,null. Ich glaub die Silbernen sind noch im Winterschlaf, aber ich bleib dran.


----------

